# Quitting music



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

how do u guys not go insane making music all day and practicing arpeggios all day ? if I sit down for hours everyday my ass starts to indent and I get bad sciatica, thing is that I actually stretch and move my shit more than most people, I can throw 540 wheels kicks I’m a blue belt in bjj and a world class boxer. So people who don’t work out and make music are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore ? My brother was into music a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into music so I could do something with my life and play local shows, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at sharps and flats on a computer screen. I’m starting to think all musicians actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a musician, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for musicians. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on music concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being musicians but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing shred guitar, writing GOOD music, recording, learning music theory, learning recording, learning live show sound. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic musician with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with little music notes all day sitting in your basement


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 20, 2022)

Kthxbye


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 20, 2022)

Is it bad that "neurotic" was the most prominent thing that I took away from this? 

So... do you, dude. Life is a balancing act. I hope for your sake that this is just a short vent cause if what you typed above is something that your mind dwells on a lot... man, that would be quite unhealthy.


----------



## tedtan (Apr 20, 2022)

At first I was about to recommend you get a strap and stand up while playing, but after reading the whole post, I‘m going to suggest a good therapist instead.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 20, 2022)

Is this the new Navy Seal copypasta?


----------



## NickS (Apr 20, 2022)

Good stuff, you should be a guidance counselor.


----------



## STRHelvete (Apr 20, 2022)

HE NEED SOME MILK


----------



## TornAnus (Apr 20, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> Is this the new Navy Seal copypasta?


It is now.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 20, 2022)

I have the same dilemma in miniature: with the 20 minutes I get to myself in my miserable fucking workaday life, do I become a virtuoso or a body-builder?


----------



## sleewell (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Winspear (Apr 20, 2022)

Pasta worthy


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## c7spheres (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> how do u guys not go insane making music all day and practicing arpeggios all day ? if I sit down for hours everyday my ass starts to indent and I get bad sciatica, thing is that I actually stretch and move my shit more than most people, I can throw 540 wheels kicks I’m a blue belt in bjj and a world class boxer. So people who don’t work out and make music are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore ? My brother was into music a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into music so I could do something with my life and play local shows, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at sharps and flats on a computer screen. I’m starting to think all musicians actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a musician, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for musicians. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on music concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being musicians but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing shred guitar, writing GOOD music, recording, learning music theory, learning recording, learning live show sound. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic musician with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with little music notes all day sitting in your basement


- Yes, we are insane pre diabetics. NO brown M&M's though. That's just crazyness. I suggest playing something not arpeggios. 

- You have a bad case of S.A.S or S.A.P.S. (sweep arpeggio practice syndrome) . The only cure is 420 bong rips. Take a day off. Watch old silly 80's MTV videos and movies. Feel good. Then tomorrow. get yur ass back to arpeggios.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 20, 2022)

Pre-diabetes-core went out in 2006. Blue belts are out, too, ever since being able to play what you can play was a thing.

Instead, get yourself a fuzzy poopy brown belt, have your songs switch between 4/4 (with triplets) and 3/4, and add a few extra truss rod covers for good measure.


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 20, 2022)

"ahem..*Paging Dr.Vejichan. Dr.Vejichan to this thread please"*


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 20, 2022)

• You don't have to play the guitar fast. Only jabronies think playing br00tal music makes you tuff. 
• I play slow and never shred and people still enjoy my shows and women still talk to me on purpose.
• Stretching, running and pilates are exercise. I'm not jacked but I'm not out of shape either.
• I was once the model for "artfag" in the educational "gay body types" interlude at a drag show.
• There's no such thing as "alphas" or "betas" bro do yourself a favor and banish that mentality.
• If you're lactose intolerant like I am, try some chamomile tea to sooth your nerves.


----------



## IwantTacos (Apr 20, 2022)

Where is the period on your keyboard sir. Where is your space bar.

Where the hell is your goddamn enter key


----------



## bostjan (Apr 20, 2022)

IwantTacos said:


> Where is the period on your keyboard sir. Where is your space bar.
> 
> Where the hell is your goddamn enter key


Where is your question mark?



wheresthefbomb said:


> • You don't have to play the guitar fast. Only jabronies think playing br00tal music makes you tuff.
> • I play slow and never shred and people still enjoy my shows and women still talk to me on purpose.


If anything, generally, the amount of attention you get from women is inversely proportional to speed at which you play.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 20, 2022)

If this is real, you care WAY too much what other people think of you. And, idk consider standing?? If you sit so long your nerves are getting pinched then buy a strap and play standing up.

Also tell Kevin Frasard he's viewed as a "beta" 



https://www.youtube.com/c/KevinFrasard/featured


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

Get a strap that will allow you to do air squats while playing.

And I have to…


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 20, 2022)

I'd suggest you see a physiotherapist for your sciatica, you may have a bulging discs or a constantly tight piriformis. 

Most problems from sitting down is posture, bad chair and spending too long in a chair. All are easily remedied.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> how do u guys not go insane making music all day and practicing arpeggios all day ? if I sit down for hours everyday my ass starts to indent and I get bad sciatica, thing is that I actually stretch and move my shit more than most people, I can throw 540 wheels kicks I’m a blue belt in bjj and a world class boxer. So people who don’t work out and make music are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore ? My brother was into music a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into music so I could do something with my life and play local shows, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at sharps and flats on a computer screen. I’m starting to think all musicians actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a musician, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for musicians. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on music concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being musicians but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing shred guitar, writing GOOD music, recording, learning music theory, learning recording, learning live show sound. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic musician with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with little music notes all day sitting in your basement



Stopped reading after the first line. I make music, but I could care less about playing the fastest arpeggio on seventring.org. If you want to have a dick swinging contest, send pics. In the meantime, do what you enjoy.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Stopped reading after the first line. I make music, but I could care less about playing the fastest arpeggio on seventring.org. If you want to have a dick swinging contest, send pics. In the meantime, do what you enjoy.



One night I came home with a turkey under my arm. My wife asks “where did you get that?” and I said I won it in a dick measuring contest. She said “you pulled all of that out, just for a turkey?” and I said “no, just enough to win!”


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 20, 2022)

This has got to be a copypasta? If it's not, it is now.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 20, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> One night I came home with a turkey under my arm. My wife asks “where did you get that?” and I said I won it in a dick measuring contest. She said “you pulled all of that out, just for a turkey?” and I said “no, just enough to win!”



Atta boy!


----------



## NoodleFace (Apr 20, 2022)

Jokes on you I'm not prediabetic. I'm fully diabetic


----------



## lurè (Apr 20, 2022)

just bring the guitar to the gym and practice your arpeggios between sets


----------



## narad (Apr 20, 2022)

Worried about all these hours at the gym. All these hours practicing arpeggios. And yet it only takes about 15 minutes to really nail "there" vs "their" vs "they're", and you're good to go there for your entire life.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 20, 2022)

lurè said:


> just bring the guitar to the gym and practice your arpeggios between sets


Maybe that's his trouble - arpeggios and sweeps are great, but if you want to build muscle, you'll need to play heavier riffs based off of chromatic stuff on the lower strings. Same with cardio - it's great for the health of your internal organs, but it'll never do much good putting beef onto your frame. Running 1k on the treadmill whilst sweeping 280 bpm major and minor arpeggios is for betas. Instead, load the guitar up with at least a half dozen 20 kg plates and then rip some 0's and 1's on the low Z-flat string. Yeah!


----------



## SCJR (Apr 20, 2022)

It's been said several times already but this post is just absolutely covered with spaghetti.

Edit: Get a guitar strap and a standing desk.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 20, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> Jokes on you I'm not prediabetic. I'm fully diabetic


Me too, and I can't even play fast to boot. Guess I might as well just kill myself.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 20, 2022)

I had to read the whole thing to continue laughing consistently.

“I can throw 540 wheels kicks” is my favorite thing I’ve read on the internet in months.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 20, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I had to read the whole thing to continue laughing consistently.
> 
> “I can throw 540 wheels kicks” is my favorite thing I’ve read on the internet in months.


Better stop man, him and his Uncle Rico are gonna pull up in their van and get ya.


----------



## lurè (Apr 20, 2022)

Also is well known that girls in the gym are all about biceps and harmonic minor sweeps.


----------



## lurè (Apr 20, 2022)

You can ultimately do this:

1) Wear a Gold's gym tank top next time you go to the gym

2) approach the cutest chick you see

3) Hit a back double bicep pose in front of her 

4) whisper to her ear : " I can play allan holdsworth City Nights Intro clean af"

If the reaction is positive ,congrats, you are an alpha


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 20, 2022)

This is why it's important to password protect your laptop.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 20, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> One night I came home with a turkey under my arm. My wife asks “where did you get that?” and I said I won it in a dick measuring contest. She said “you pulled all of that out, just for a turkey?” and I said “no, just enough to win!”


Bill Brasky has entered the chat.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 20, 2022)

lurè said:


> You can ultimately do this:
> 
> 1) Wear a Gold's gym tank top next time you go to the gym
> 
> ...


I know that would work on me.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I had to read the whole thing to continue laughing consistently.
> 
> “I can throw 540 wheels kicks” is my favorite thing I’ve read on the internet in months.



If you think that’s impressive, I can do a 720 pick flip sweep tap triple slap Miami whammy slammy. I’m a brown belt in Rex Qwon Do.


----------



## mechanyx (Apr 20, 2022)

When I chose to go to grad school, I guaranteed that no one would ever think I was cool or hardcore.


----------



## jwade (Apr 20, 2022)

> nah Man U play with little music notes all day sitting in your basement


Legit choked on my coffee. This is one of the funniest things I've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 20, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> "ahem..*Paging Dr.Vejichan. Dr.Vejichan to this thread please"*



Dude. Right?!

There are a couple more that I can’t see the OP when I click on the topic….scroll down, see who it is and go ‘oh yeaahhhh I forgot about that guy lol’


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 20, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I’m a brown belt in Rex Qwon Do


Pffft whatev's. I have a Pastel Teal belt in Dookie-Do Karate!


----------



## bostjan (Apr 20, 2022)

Rev2010 said:


> Pffft whatev's. I have a Pastel Teal belt in Dookie-Do Karate!


Fuzzy poopy brown belt in bullshido. Hwaaaa! I can do 736 mind-kicks! That's equivalent to a gup of zero in Tae Mai Shuz or negative nine in Mai Bak Aiks Do! I'm also working on my light-green belt in Ju Mindt Gum, so I can fight more effectively against the fighting style developed by mixed martial artist Holly Holm, known as Holly-Do-Sis.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

Rev2010 said:


> Pffft whatev's. I have a Pastel Teal belt in Dookie-Do Karate!



When I was a black belt in Kik Teh Dik I got wrecked by a chartreuse belt. It takes a while to master moves like the rear naked clam slam or the triple decker pecker wrecker.









UFC 75: Unacceptable hype video (parody)


Little fat people are funny.



videosift.com


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> If this is real, you care WAY too much what other people think of you. And, idk consider standing?? If you sit so long your nerves are getting pinched then buy a strap and play standing up.
> 
> Also tell Kevin Frasard he's viewed as a "beta"
> 
> ...


Kevin Fraser is the most beta of them all


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I had to read the whole thing to continue laughing consistently.
> 
> “I can throw 540 wheels kicks” is my favorite thing I’ve read on the internet in months.


U mad?


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

People always gotta get butthurt when you simply mention that you train…..if it means that much to you and makes you insecure then start training


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> People always gotta get butthurt when you simply mention that you train…..if it means that much to you and makes you insecure then start training



What are some good things to start training for?


----------



## lurè (Apr 20, 2022)

I do train and pratice guitar but have no gf. What letter of the greek alphabet defines me?


----------



## bostjan (Apr 20, 2022)

lurè said:


> I do train and pratice guitar but have no gf. What letter of the greek alphabet defines me?


What part of Italy are you from? Maybe you could be a Rho-man?


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> how do u guys not go insane making music all day and practicing arpeggios all day ? if I sit down for hours everyday my ass starts to indent and I get bad sciatica, thing is that I actually stretch and move my shit more than most people, I can throw 540 wheels kicks I’m a blue belt in bjj and a world class boxer. So people who don’t work out and make music are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore ? My brother was into music a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into music so I could do something with my life and play local shows, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at sharps and flats on a computer screen. I’m starting to think all musicians actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a musician, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for musicians. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on music concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being musicians but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing shred guitar, writing GOOD music, recording, learning music theory, learning recording, learning live show sound. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic musician with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with little music notes all day sitting in your basement


This may be the saddest, most delusional thing I've read this year, and I just started reading Kafka's _The Metamorphosis _ last night. Very un-alpha, bro.


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

bro what


jaxadam said:


> What are some good things to start training for?


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

Or did it hurt your ego and you’re coping 


spudmunkey said:


> This may be the saddest, most delusional thing I've read this year. Very un-alpha, bro.


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

I didn’t mean to insult anyone, me and my brother are both into music and we both agree that most musicians are depressed and there bodies are falling apart


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

You guys don’t see what I’m saying here even a little ?


----------



## lurè (Apr 20, 2022)

bostjan said:


> What part of Italy are you from? Maybe you could be a Rho-man?


They say "italians do it beta"


----------



## bostjan (Apr 20, 2022)

lurè said:


> They say "italians do it beta"


Zeta funny joke.

This whole thread is omega funny.

Now iota go train really hard so I can eta pi without getting nu skinflaps.


----------



## John (Apr 20, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> Is this the new Navy Seal copypasta?


It is, now.


owhay oday uyay uysgay otnay ogay insaneyay akingmay usicmay allyay ayday andyay acticingpray arpeggiosyay allyay ayday ? ifyay Iyay itsay ownday orfay ourshay everydayyay my assyay artsstay otay indentyay andyay Iyay etgay adbay iaticascay, ingthay isyay atthay Iyay actuallyyay etchstray andyay ovemay my itshay oremay anthay ostmay eoplepay, Iyay ancay owthray 540 eelswhay ickskay I’myay ayay ueblay eltbay inyay bjj andyay ayay orldway assclay oxerbay. Osay eoplepay owhay on’tday orkway outyay andyay akemay usicmay areyay allyay epray iabeticday andyay avehay onay assyay andyay egslay anymoreyay ? My otherbray asway intoyay usicmay ayay otlay enwhay ehay asway oungeryay andyay adhay inskay oldsfay oopingdray omfray ishay assyay atyay 140lbs 6 ootfay. Iyay ovelay artialmay artsyay utbay otgay intoyay omesay oubletray osay Iyay on’tday annaway ompetecay ofessionallypray, otgay ackbay intoyay usicmay osay Iyay ouldcay oday omethingsay ithway my ifelay andyay ayplay ocallay owsshay, onestlyhay I’dyay atherray ustjay orkoutway andyay ivelay ayay ormalnay ifelay insteadyay ofyay avinghay ayay umbnay assyay ookinglay atyay arpsshay andyay atsflay onyay ayay omputercay eenscray. I’myay artingstay otay inkthay allyay usiciansmay actuallyyay atehay erethay ifelay andyay on’tday eallyray enjoyyay erethay iveslay. alsoyay… ifyay ouyay avehay anyyay iendsfray oryay irlfriendsgay ey’llthay eesay ouyay asyay ayay usicianmay, otnay eryvay alphayay.. it’syay indkay ofyay ayay oselay oselay orfay usiciansmay. uyay etgay eensay asyay ayay etabay, asteway ouryay ifelay onyay usicmay onceptscay andyay ecomebay eakerway. ayay Iyay owknay omesay eoplepay aystay inyay oodgay apeshay ilewhay eingbay usiciansmay utbay at’sthay ustjay usclemay usuallyyay, ifyay ou’reyay acticingpray edshray uitargay, itingwray OODgay usicmay, ecordingray, earninglay usicmay eorythay, earninglay ecordingray, earninglay ivelay owshay oundsay. ayay uyay ancay etgay ecentlyday ackedjay orkingway outyay anyay ourhay erehay andyay erethay, at’sthay otnay oinggay otay akemay ouyay eelfay ikelay ayay ealthyhay umanhay eingbay, ouyay eednay otay etgay omesay unsay andyay ebay outdoorsyay ikelay it’syay ettypray implesay, oday ardiocay, alisthenicscay etcyay… Ou’reyay otnay oinggay otay atisfysay ethay umanhay odybay by uttingpay onyay ayay itbay ofyay usclemay ithway ouryay 1 oryay 2 ourshay atyay ethay gym ou’reyay oinggay otay ebay ayay euroticnay usicianmay ithway ayay ittlelay icepbay ulgebay antingway everyoneyay otay inkthay ou’reyay oolcay andyay ardcorehay, ahnay Anmay Uyay ayplay ithway ittlelay usicmay otesnay allyay ayday ittingsay inyay ouryay asementbay





RevDrucifer said:


> I had to read the whole thing to continue laughing consistently.
> 
> “I can throw 540 wheels kicks” is my favorite thing I’ve read on the internet in months.



Copypasta and drivelposting aside, they're fun to throw. Nothing particularly useful for an actual match or anything of the sort however.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 20, 2022)

John said:


> etc…yay


 I learned new Pig Latin odaytay!


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2022)

I think this dude is that cousin duo that got banned by using each other's accounts; I wish I could remember their fucking names but it's honestly not worth the trouble of finding the trainwreck of threads.

His responses immediately remind me of those two


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> I didn’t mean to insult anyone, me and my brother are both into music and we both agree that most musicians are depressed and there bodies are falling apart



You are a gym rat muscle head (allegedly) and therefore cannot spell it’s sad.


coregod said:


> You guys don’t see what I’m saying here even a little ?



Nope. The fact that you equate musicianship with personal growth/fitness is a joke, that’s why there are 3 pages of people straight making fun of you.

There are all walks of life and everyone loves music. The fact that you think that guitarists can’t fight/lift is ridiculous.

The fact that I’m responding to the inanity of this thread is ludicrous and sort of makes me sad but hey, I’m on salary and sitting in a parking lot doing nothing getting paid an enormous sum of $ for the day, so I’ve nothing better to do than play with inanity.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> People always gotta get butthurt when you simply mention that you train…..if it means that much to you and makes you insecure then start training



Well... As a touring musician and former martial artist, I can attest your post is the stupidest thing I've read in a very long time.

Since it seems you've already mastered your athletic and guitar skills. What about learning to write?


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

Steinmetzify said:


> You are a gym rat muscle head (allegedly) and therefore cannot spell it’s sad.
> 
> 
> Nope. The fact that you equate musicianship with personal growth/fitness is a joke, that’s why there are 3 pages of people straight making fun of you.
> ...


When did I say I was a gym rat ? Lol I don’t even go to “the gym” also learn what equate means, I never said working out is the same as music. and there’s 3 pages of people coping


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Well... As a touring musician and former martial artist, I can attest your post is the stupidest thing I've read in a very long time.
> 
> Since it seems you've already mastered your athletic and guitar skills. What about learning to write?


I’m working right now actually and don’t really care about my spelling.


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

Steinmetzify said:


> You are a gym rat muscle head (allegedly) and therefore cannot spell it’s sad.
> 
> 
> Nope. The fact that you equate musicianship with personal growth/fitness is a joke, that’s why there are 3 pages of people straight making fun of you.
> ...


I’m pretty sure you can look on my profile to find my previous threads, same ppl laughing here also said that guitar is a severely depreciating skill if not practiced, so ya if you can play like Jason Richardson don’t expect ppl to think you’re Bruce lee when no ones looking


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> I’m working right now actually and don’t really care about my spelling.



Only betas do.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> I’m pretty sure you can look on my profile to find my previous threads, same ppl laughing here also said that guitar is a severely depreciating skill if not practiced, so ya if you can play like Jason Richardson don’t expect ppl to think you’re Bruce lee when no ones looking



If you can fight like Bruce Lee wtf are you doing on a guitar forum


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

Ya not useful at all in actual fighting I was simply saying that if anyone’s going to maintain a healthy body from sitting at a computer for hours it’s going to be, and I’m wondering how other ppl aren’t completely falling apart when they can’t touch their toes and sit at a computer all day 


John said:


> It is, now.
> 
> 
> owhay oday uyay uysgay otnay ogay insaneyay akingmay usicmay allyay ayday andyay acticingpray arpeggiosyay allyay ayday ? ifyay Iyay itsay ownday orfay ourshay everydayyay my assyay artsstay otay indentyay andyay Iyay etgay adbay iaticascay, ingthay isyay atthay Iyay actuallyyay etchstray andyay ovemay my itshay oremay anthay ostmay eoplepay, Iyay ancay owthray 540 eelswhay ickskay I’myay ayay ueblay eltbay inyay bjj andyay ayay orldway assclay oxerbay. Osay eoplepay owhay on’tday orkway outyay andyay akemay usicmay areyay allyay epray iabeticday andyay avehay onay assyay andyay egslay anymoreyay ? My otherbray asway intoyay usicmay ayay otlay enwhay ehay asway oungeryay andyay adhay inskay oldsfay oopingdray omfray ishay assyay atyay 140lbs 6 ootfay. Iyay ovelay artialmay artsyay utbay otgay intoyay omesay oubletray osay Iyay on’tday annaway ompetecay ofessionallypray, otgay ackbay intoyay usicmay osay Iyay ouldcay oday omethingsay ithway my ifelay andyay ayplay ocallay owsshay, onestlyhay I’dyay atherray ustjay orkoutway andyay ivelay ayay ormalnay ifelay insteadyay ofyay avinghay ayay umbnay assyay ookinglay atyay arpsshay andyay atsflay onyay ayay omputercay eenscray. I’myay artingstay otay inkthay allyay usiciansmay actuallyyay atehay erethay ifelay andyay on’tday eallyray enjoyyay erethay iveslay. alsoyay… ifyay ouyay avehay anyyay iendsfray oryay irlfriendsgay ey’llthay eesay ouyay asyay ayay usicianmay, otnay eryvay alphayay.. it’syay indkay ofyay ayay oselay oselay orfay usiciansmay. uyay etgay eensay asyay ayay etabay, asteway ouryay ifelay onyay usicmay onceptscay andyay ecomebay eakerway. ayay Iyay owknay omesay eoplepay aystay inyay oodgay apeshay ilewhay eingbay usiciansmay utbay at’sthay ustjay usclemay usuallyyay, ifyay ou’reyay acticingpray edshray uitargay, itingwray OODgay usicmay, ecordingray, earninglay usicmay eorythay, earninglay ecordingray, earninglay ivelay owshay oundsay. ayay uyay ancay etgay ecentlyday ackedjay orkingway outyay anyay ourhay erehay andyay erethay, at’sthay otnay oinggay otay akemay ouyay eelfay ikelay ayay ealthyhay umanhay eingbay, ouyay eednay otay etgay omesay unsay andyay ebay outdoorsyay ikelay it’syay ettypray implesay, oday ardiocay, alisthenicscay etcyay… Ou’reyay otnay oinggay otay atisfysay ethay umanhay odybay by uttingpay onyay ayay itbay ofyay usclemay ithway ouryay 1 oryay 2 ourshay atyay ethay gym ou’reyay oinggay otay ebay ayay euroticnay usicianmay ithway ayay ittlelay icepbay ulgebay antingway everyoneyay otay inkthay ou’reyay oolcay andyay ardcorehay, ahnay Anmay Uyay ayplay ithway ittlelay usicmay otesnay allyay ayday ittingsay inyay ouryay asementbay
> ...


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

Lol see you can’t address my points because I’m spitting facts, you just talk non sense 


Steinmetzify said:


> If you can fight like Bruce Lee wtf are you doing on a guitar forum


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> I’m working right now actually and don’t really care about my spelling.



Yeah it’s only an accepted form of communication, why bother even being menial at it right?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 20, 2022)

It just keeps getting better. This is going to be as much fun as the "chinese spam" thread before it gets locked.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> Lol see you can’t address my points because I’m spitting facts, you just talk non sense



You don’t have any points it’s like a mentally challenged person yelling at clouds. 

Like I said, I’m sitting in a parking lot getting paid, pls continue this cause I’m bored and I’ll do this shit ALL DAY.


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

Ap


Emperoff said:


> Only betas do





GunpointMetal said:


> It just keeps getting better. This is going to be as much fun as the "chinese spam" thread before it gets locked.


You probably live in your moms basement and try to tell ppl who’s going to win ufc fights when u have 1 beer on Friday, it’s okay man, never too late to be like me


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> Ap
> 
> 
> You probably live in your moms basement and try to tell ppl who’s going to win ufc fights when u have 1 beer on Friday, it’s okay man, never too late to be like me


Now who's gone full cope?


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> Ap
> 
> 
> You probably live in your moms basement and try to tell ppl who’s going to win ufc fights when u have 1 beer on Friday, it’s okay man, never too late to be like me


Asking if its okay to do a 3/4 measure after a 4/4 measure? I guess it's not too late to be just like you.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 20, 2022)

God I hate to say it but I love this guy. I’m NEVER here when shit like this happens.


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

What am I coping about tho 


GunpointMetal said:


> Now who's gone full cope?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> What am I coping about tho


At this point literally everything but your BJJ, it seems.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> Ap
> 
> 
> You probably live in your moms basement and try to tell ppl who’s going to win ufc fights when u have 1 beer on Friday, it’s okay man, never too late to be like me



What are some things I can do to be like you?


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

oh thanks for making sense sir


GunpointMetal said:


> At this point literally everything but your BJJ, it seems.


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> What are some things I can do to be like you?


drink lots of milk and punch trees


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> oh thanks for making sense sir


After the run-on sentence of bullshit that started this thread you don't get to ask people to make sense.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 20, 2022)

Cmon God of Core you got this


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> drink lots of milk and punch trees



I’ve been doing it wrong. I’ve been drinking trees and punching milk.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 20, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I’ve been doing it wrong. I’ve been drinking trees and punching milk.


I've heard if you punch boiling milk it's as effective as punching trees.


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

at least my run on sentences actually make sense….I’d rather be able to communicate things then have good grammar sir


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 20, 2022)

Watch this dude go home from work and sober up and DEPRIVE ME OF MY RIGHTFUL ENTERTAINMENT

oh good he’s back


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

GunpointMetal said:


> I've heard if you punch boiling milk it's as effective as punching trees.



Bolied milk just turns into cheese and I rub cheese on my callouses after CrossFit.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> Ap
> 
> 
> You probably live in your moms basement and try to tell ppl who’s going to win ufc fights when u have 1 beer on Friday, it’s okay man, never too late to be like me


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

Such a nice day here today can’t wait to go outside!! feel bad for you brutal little finger players in the bedroom hopefully mom brings home some michelinas for ya


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> Such a nice day here today can’t wait to go outside!! feel bad for you brutal little finger players in the bedroom hopefully mom brings home some michelinas for ya



Out here lying on top of a tanker in 70 degree weather with a beer. Oops, I’m making $75 an hour to sit here and do nothing. I’m gonna play my $4k guitar later into my $2900 discontinued amp cause that’s how I do. 

Meanwhile, 5 pages later you’re still typing on the internet acting like a beta…


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> Such a nice day here today can’t wait to go outside!! feel bad for you brutal little finger players in the bedroom hopefully mom brings home some michelinas for ya



Ok I admit I had to Google what a Michelina is.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 20, 2022)

Does BJJ stand for Blowjob Joe?

If so give this guy some respect. He's got a blue belt


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

michelinas are pretty good actually guiyse


----------



## coregod (Apr 20, 2022)

Steinmetzify said:


> Out here lying on top of a tanker in 70 degree weather with a beer. Oops, I’m making $75 an hour to sit here and do nothing. I’m gonna play my $4k guitar later into my $2900 discontinued amp cause that’s how I do.
> 
> Meanwhile, 5 pages later you’re still typing on the internet acting like a beta…


okay have fun playing your little musics!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> okay have fun playing your little musics!



okay have fun at your little warehouse stocking job where semantics and grammar aren’t any type of issues for you!

ya fuckin awesomely weird little beta

Gat dammit I miss all the HCAF trolls, don’t you guiyse miss those?!


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> michelinas are pretty good actually guiyse



I still don’t think it beats my college post workout: uncle Ben’s instant brown rice and a can of starkist albacore tuna. I’d curl until I had veins coming off of veins in my biceps, then I’d throw on my white smedium Haynes t-shirt and hit the bars. Always go for the second hottest chick in a group of girls, the hottest is sick of the constant attention.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 20, 2022)

What's most surprising to me is that the word "soy" has yet to appear in this thread.

Honestly, I'm shocked.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)

Xaios said:


> What's most surprising to me is that the word "soy" has yet to appear in this thread.
> 
> Honestly, I'm shocked.



Now you’re trying to derail this in Spanish?


----------



## mongey (Apr 20, 2022)

quit music, take up paragraphs


----------



## Legion (Apr 20, 2022)

the fuck


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 20, 2022)

@bulb - are you the OP?


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 20, 2022)

In all seriousness, 540 wheel kicks are pretty cool.


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 20, 2022)

Eh, I typically work out with strength training two times a week and cardio 2-3 times a week, exception being the last few weeks because of a shoulder injury. So, I'm not pre-diabetic. But my blood pressure is up because of construction traffic. Also, in college I grappled with Jiu Jitsu guys from time to time. They liked the challenge of trying to take someone down who had years of wrestling experience. That is, they mostly could not actually get clean takedowns on me. But yeah, sometimes the self-hating is necessary for music; mostly for lyrics that will never be sung except by anime character vocaloids.

I had a career in music (full-time guitar tech, part-time radio tech) while also having a career in medicine (certified histotech working Mohs surgeries). Of course, I earned three university degrees and instruct medical school students in the University lab where I now work. Oh yeah, and I am married, have my own house and own my car. Of course, though I made a living off of music from 2007 through 2019, which got me through two of my accredited university degrees. Working at a more prestigious lab and only having a home studio is what I am settling for at the moment.

Maybe I don't practice guitar and bass every day (try to at least a few times a week), but I can alpha over some twerp trolling pretty easily.  Of course, I realize the OP will likely never read this. But it gave me a great opportunity to rant since the aforementioned shoulder surgery has me worried as fuck about my job and my guitar playing.

Also, trolls are more effective when they use proper grammar. Differentiating "There", "Their", and "They're" goes a long way.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 20, 2022)

What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch?
I’ll have you know I’m an elite powerlifter, 4th dan black belt in Shotokan Karate, black belt in Tae Kwon Do and Golden Gloves boxer. I am trained in guerilla warfare and I'm the top combatives instructor in the entire US Army. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will sweep your legs out from under you and then sweep pick arpeggios at 250 bpm over your dazed body. I’ll play Diminished to B while I’m behind your mom railing her. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of Guitar Center and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 20, 2022)

Are you aware that there are people in this world that have a severe medical condition which causes them to be that way? My mother for instance is one of those people. She is a truck driver that has bad knees and a bad back from driving the truck but you probably do not care about that case either. Oh well I am not one of those people I am 6'4" 245lbs and I exercise every day. I would love to see you say something like to my mother in front of me. Probably never happen though you are probably just an internet tough guy. I doubt very seriously you would say that to someones face. Just my thought.What do you think. Oh I am sorry you probably do not have a brain. I on the other hand will be happy to buy you a plane ticket to come here and see if you have the nerve to say that to someone I know.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Grindspine (Apr 20, 2022)

coregod said:


> Ap
> 
> 
> You probably live in your moms basement and try to tell ppl who’s going to win ufc fights when u have 1 beer on Friday, it’s okay man, never too late to be like me


Why wait 'til Friday? Cold Brew Guinness is on clearance at Meijer, so my wife bought them out of it (except for the pack in the back of the shelf that she could not reach).


coregod said:


> drink lots of milk and punch trees


In Skyrim, passer-bys would call you a "milk drinker".


jaxadam said:


> Ok I admit I had to Google what a Michelina is.


I Googled it because you Googled it. Now I know.


Steinmetzify said:


> okay have fun at your little warehouse stocking job where semantics and grammar aren’t any type of issues for you!
> 
> ya fuckin awesomely weird little beta
> 
> Gat dammit I miss all the HCAF trolls, don’t you guiyse miss those?!


Harmony-central was so bad for so long.


----------



## estin (Apr 20, 2022)

trick is to just noodle around on guitar playing covers you learned back when you were a teenager (38 now) like me. Then just get into synthesizers and patch up noise drones and completely space out for hours at a time. extra points for teetotaling because a clear mind will take you on a journey that is all your own.


----------



## BMFan30 (Apr 20, 2022)

So did dude just really say that you won't feel good or get to where you need with only 1 or 2 hours in the gym when bodybuilders train intensely and their session only lasts 45 mins?! When they are world class bodybuilders that focused their strength and energy into 45 mins at a time to get where they're at?

If you're at the gym for 2 hours, you're just looking at leggins walking by and texting in the leg press, instead of intensity on yourself for 45mins to an hour which will wear you out if you're not in there mentally playing with your dick... Or phyiscally by the looks of it.

OP is the reason gym showers have "no fappage in the showers please" signs. He definitely posted a pasta or guy just knows nothing about lifting and is mad he can't compete in his bj contests anymore making him resort to an uphill battle with his power chords. OP get lost and stop taking 20 minute breaks between sets.


----------



## Hoss632 (Apr 21, 2022)

What exactly was the point of this thread? So get out of music. If you are sitting for hours a day practicing arpeggio's then I'd say that's your problem. Write or play a song. have fun with it. A LOT of prominent bands don't know a lick of musical theory or how to read music. Music is fun, just like martial arts. If you aren't having fun while doing it then walk away.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 21, 2022)

Twist his dick!!! The 'ol dick twist!


----------



## lurè (Apr 21, 2022)

With all this bodybuild and arpeggios thing, I cant stop thinking about a Ronnie Coleman signature kiesel: ultimate alpha instrument.


----------



## BMFan30 (Apr 21, 2022)

So I just went through this Pre 2007 Teen Misc Bodybuilding thread in it's entirety and it just got funnier and funnier as each replies rolled in. Exactly as I remember the teen misc section when Zyzz wyz still alpha god. 

At first OP says all musicians are beta cuck nerds in their moms basement, and how he would be BJ king right now but probably got busted with some seed n some stems before legalization.

So he has to get back to the cuckage of music by default before realizing "well fuck... how can I not feel as stiff as a door if I sit here and play this power chord for 8 hours straight?"

"Should I tune my guitar so I can slop my one fat finger over 6 strings and play a power chord?" ...The world may never know but for the record Andrew WK did that first! Trademarked motherfuckers!

Then he pulls back and tries to make a caring point that we should be healthier, don't we see his point even a little bit?! Stand up and do jumping jacks or some shit, sweep picking when the sun is giving out free Vitamin D ain't how ya live ya life son!

Soon after he goes full tarded illiterate super sayin, knom sayan? Better have ya moms bring you some Italian elbows from Michalina's and not the kinds from training jew-jit-su but the kinds that are in the Italian carbohydrates section where the Fetuccini hangs.

I fucking miss BB teen misc in all honesty. So I would like to thank OP for making my chapped lips bleed for cracking a smile and laughing so god damn hard today!


----------



## Harry (Apr 21, 2022)

lurè said:


> With all this bodybuild and arpeggios thing, I cant stop thinking about a Ronnie Coleman signature kiesel: ultimate alpha instrument.



Picking one of those up ain't nuttin' but a peanut : LIGHTWEIGHT BABY!


----------



## Hoss632 (Apr 21, 2022)

I ultimately got through about 2 pages of the thread. It's just sad. You equate musicians to being depressed and out of shape. The amount of musicians I can think of that are ripped, study martial arts etc is longer than my arms. As for your enjoyment of BJJ, go enjoy it, but quit bragging. Anyone who's actually worth a shit in Martial arts don't brag about it. They just do it because they love it.


----------



## BMFan30 (Apr 21, 2022)

lurè said:


> With all this bodybuild and arpeggios thing, I cant stop thinking about a Ronnie Coleman signature kiesel: ultimate alpha instrument.


Ronnie Coleman doesn't even Michalinas, he ain't even nuttin but a peanut bebe! I bought his signature Ain't Nuttin But a Peanut Butta protein shake so I would know!


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 21, 2022)

Steinmetzify said:


> Watch this dude go home from work and sober up and DEPRIVE ME OF MY RIGHTFUL ENTERTAINMENT
> 
> oh good he’s back


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 21, 2022)

I get the feeling this thread shows exactly what happens at the exact moment a person experiences a stroke, desperately texts (not calls, cuz, stroke) and auto correct takes over. Skynet becomes aware..


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 21, 2022)

BMFan30 said:


> when Zyzz wyz still alpha god.



Now THAT is a blast from the past!


----------



## narad (Apr 21, 2022)

I just know that on Rigtalk OT some guy was going around calling everyone (and every democratic politician) a cuck and being really hung up on this alpha/beta distinction, soy boys, etc., making tough guy physical threats or challenging people to a "head cutting" guitar duel like we were in "Crossroads (1986 film)". Then someone found his youtube channel. He was a fat guy with starwars figurines all around and a miniature poodle.

And nothing against that, I like star wars and I don't care about your diet. It's just that, people who start these sorts of threads are never the kinds of people they're pretending to be. Or comfortable being the people they are, which is the sad thing.


----------



## lurè (Apr 21, 2022)

I've recently come across the term "sigma male" and i'm still blown away by the need to identify every man with a greek letter.


----------



## narad (Apr 21, 2022)

lurè said:


> I've recently come across the term "sigma male" and i'm still blown away by the need to identify every man with a greek letter.



Ah, I see they devised a good response for, "If you're an alpha, why don't you have any friends?"


----------



## BeyonThe7thSeal (Apr 21, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> Jokes on you I'm not prediabetic. I'm fully diabetic


Same. Becoming diabetic led me to picking up the guitar.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 21, 2022)

coregod said:


> U mad?



What about my post made you think there was anger involved?

U even comprehend, bro?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 21, 2022)

John said:


> It is, now.
> 
> 
> owhay oday uyay uysgay otnay ogay insaneyay akingmay usicmay allyay ayday andyay acticingpray arpeggiosyay allyay ayday ? ifyay Iyay itsay ownday orfay ourshay everydayyay my assyay artsstay otay indentyay andyay Iyay etgay adbay iaticascay, ingthay isyay atthay Iyay actuallyyay etchstray andyay ovemay my itshay oremay anthay ostmay eoplepay, Iyay ancay owthray 540 eelswhay ickskay I’myay ayay ueblay eltbay inyay bjj andyay ayay orldway assclay oxerbay. Osay eoplepay owhay on’tday orkway outyay andyay akemay usicmay areyay allyay epray iabeticday andyay avehay onay assyay andyay egslay anymoreyay ? My otherbray asway intoyay usicmay ayay otlay enwhay ehay asway oungeryay andyay adhay inskay oldsfay oopingdray omfray ishay assyay atyay 140lbs 6 ootfay. Iyay ovelay artialmay artsyay utbay otgay intoyay omesay oubletray osay Iyay on’tday annaway ompetecay ofessionallypray, otgay ackbay intoyay usicmay osay Iyay ouldcay oday omethingsay ithway my ifelay andyay ayplay ocallay owsshay, onestlyhay I’dyay atherray ustjay orkoutway andyay ivelay ayay ormalnay ifelay insteadyay ofyay avinghay ayay umbnay assyay ookinglay atyay arpsshay andyay atsflay onyay ayay omputercay eenscray. I’myay artingstay otay inkthay allyay usiciansmay actuallyyay atehay erethay ifelay andyay on’tday eallyray enjoyyay erethay iveslay. alsoyay… ifyay ouyay avehay anyyay iendsfray oryay irlfriendsgay ey’llthay eesay ouyay asyay ayay usicianmay, otnay eryvay alphayay.. it’syay indkay ofyay ayay oselay oselay orfay usiciansmay. uyay etgay eensay asyay ayay etabay, asteway ouryay ifelay onyay usicmay onceptscay andyay ecomebay eakerway. ayay Iyay owknay omesay eoplepay aystay inyay oodgay apeshay ilewhay eingbay usiciansmay utbay at’sthay ustjay usclemay usuallyyay, ifyay ou’reyay acticingpray edshray uitargay, itingwray OODgay usicmay, ecordingray, earninglay usicmay eorythay, earninglay ecordingray, earninglay ivelay owshay oundsay. ayay uyay ancay etgay ecentlyday ackedjay orkingway outyay anyay ourhay erehay andyay erethay, at’sthay otnay oinggay otay akemay ouyay eelfay ikelay ayay ealthyhay umanhay eingbay, ouyay eednay otay etgay omesay unsay andyay ebay outdoorsyay ikelay it’syay ettypray implesay, oday ardiocay, alisthenicscay etcyay… Ou’reyay otnay oinggay otay atisfysay ethay umanhay odybay by uttingpay onyay ayay itbay ofyay usclemay ithway ouryay 1 oryay 2 ourshay atyay ethay gym ou’reyay oinggay otay ebay ayay euroticnay usicianmay ithway ayay ittlelay icepbay ulgebay antingway everyoneyay otay inkthay ou’reyay oolcay andyay ardcorehay, ahnay Anmay Uyay ayplay ithway ittlelay usicmay otesnay allyay ayday ittingsay inyay ouryay asementbay
> ...



No one knows I’m actually a Ninja Turtle.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 21, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> If you think that’s impressive, I can do a 720 pick flip sweep tap triple slap Miami whammy slammy. I’m a brown belt in Rex Qwon Do.



I’m a Rex Brown belt.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 21, 2022)

narad said:


> I just know that on Rigtalk OT some guy was going around calling everyone (and every democratic politician) a cuck and being really hung up on this alpha/beta distinction, soy boys, etc., making tough guy physical threats or challenging people to a "head cutting" guitar duel like we were in "Crossroads (1986 film)". Then someone found his youtube channel. He was a fat guy with starwars figurines all around and a miniature poodle.
> 
> And nothing against that, I like star wars and I don't care about your diet. It's just that, people who start these sorts of threads are never the kinds of people they're pretending to be. Or comfortable being the people they are, which is the sad thing.



I think there are several guys on Rig-Talk that do that.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Apr 21, 2022)

I remember being 16. What a time


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 21, 2022)

Fortunately I'm a woman, so I'm safe from having to be alpha, beta, sigma, whateverthefuck. 

Anyway, if this is memeing, this is funny. If not, then it's even more funny. Time to go and actually read beyond the first page and see what's up. lol


----------



## TedEH (Apr 21, 2022)

BMFan30 said:


> sweep picking when the sun is giving out free Vitamin D ain't how ya live ya life son!


This is the content I'm here for.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 21, 2022)

Not once in the 50+ years as a musician have I ever thought for a second of not being one. The mere mention of it absolutely horrifies me. I listen to and participate in multiple genres, for instanc, I have 2 records in the works for my main project, my band WOR Party, which is amalgamation of traditional Native elements, in a hard rock context from an evangelical point of view, with hints of prog. I have a solo project that is largely Native drum, Native flute, and a bit of acoustic, porch picking tweed voiced guitar, then I also play guitar or bass as needed on my church worship team.

Expanding your exposure and inspiration can keep you going for the long game. I do on occasion, need a rest from music, so I hit the gun range, go to POW WOW’s, get quiet and go camping, hunting, fishing, etc. You need balance in your life in order for you to not burn out by only having one single outlet.


----------



## estin (Apr 21, 2022)

I have seen "some internet" this morning


----------



## bostjan (Apr 21, 2022)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Not once in the 50+ years as a musician have I ever thought for a second of not being one. The mere mention of it absolutely horrifies me. I listen to and participate in multiple genres, for instanc, I have 2 records in the works for my main project, my band WOR Party, which is amalgamation of traditional Native elements, in a hard rock context from an evangelical point of view, with hints of prog. I have a solo project that is largely Native drum, Native flute, and a bit of acoustic, porch picking tweed voiced guitar, then I also play guitar or bass as needed on my church worship team.
> 
> Expanding your exposure and inspiration can keep you going for the long game. I do on occasion, need a rest from music, so I hit the gun range, go to POW WOW’s, get quiet and go camping, hunting, fishing, etc. You need balance in your life in order for you to not burn out by only having one single outlet.


Right?

I think if my arms fell off tonight, I'd still be humming and tapping my feet. If I lost my voice and my legs fell off, I'd have to figure out a way to get a harmonica stapled to my lips or thump my chest on a tambourine or something. 

But also, sometimes I just need a break.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 21, 2022)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Not once in the 50+ years as a musician have I ever thought for a second of not being one. The mere mention of it absolutely horrifies me. I listen to and participate in multiple genres, for instanc, I have 2 records in the works for my main project, my band WOR Party, which is amalgamation of traditional Native elements, in a hard rock context from an evangelical point of view, with hints of prog. I have a solo project that is largely Native drum, Native flute, and a bit of acoustic, porch picking tweed voiced guitar, then I also play guitar or bass as needed on my church worship team.
> 
> Expanding your exposure and inspiration can keep you going for the long game. I do on occasion, need a rest from music, so I hit the gun range, go to POW WOW’s, get quiet and go camping, hunting, fishing, etc. You need balance in your life in order for you to not burn out by only having one single outlet.





bostjan said:


> Right?
> 
> I think if my arms fell off tonight, I'd still be humming and tapping my feet. If I lost my voice and my legs fell off, I'd have to figure out a way to get a harmonica stapled to my lips or thump my chest on a tambourine or something.
> 
> But also, sometimes I just need a break.



Hey! You two better shut up and start bench-pressing. You filthy betas.


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 21, 2022)

THATS CALLED NUT COAL, BIG SHIPS BURN BIG COAL. THATS THE SIZE YOU BURN IN A KITCHEN COAL STOVE. I BURN BIGGER COAL THEN THAT IN OUR PARLOR STOVE. OF COURSE THEY MIGHT HAVE HAD BIG LUMPS AND CRACKED THEM INTO 4 PIECES FOR PROFIT . THE BIG SHIPS AND FOUNDRYS BURN EGG COAL. COAL IS SOLD BY THE SIZE RICE,BUCK,PEA,NUT,STOVE, AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST EGG. I LIVE RIGHT IN THE HEART OF THE COAL REGION AND ALWAYS HAVE. IF I WASNT SO TIRED I WOULD GO TAKE PICTURES OF BUCK (I BURN THAT IN A STOKER) AND SOME STOVE COAL (I BURN IN THE PARLOR STOVE)


----------



## Wildebeest (Apr 21, 2022)

BMFan30 said:


> Zyzz


Dude misc was the absolute best in that era. From Zyzz to Janoy Cresva, eternally entertaining. Will never forget. Got me real active at the time too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 21, 2022)

zyzz was the closest we'll ever get to another Frank Zane.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 21, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Hey! You two better shut up and start bench-pressing. You filthy betas.


It’s too late for my pecs, sagging like an old fart


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 21, 2022)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Fortunately I'm a woman, so I'm safe from having to be alpha, beta, sigma, whateverthefuck.



Women's prisons tend to prove otherwise. Men are just more likely to alpha their way through a Walmart, but it isn't an exclusive club.


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Apr 21, 2022)

This thread in its entirety is like the "why is my cum red?" tag on the monuments megathread: confusing and upsetting but very very funny


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 21, 2022)

Wildebeest said:


> Dude misc was the absolute best in that era. From Zyzz to Janoy Cresva, eternally entertaining. Will never forget. Got me real active at the time too.








Another jewel from the Bodybuilding.com Forums (NWS)


Me and my girl freind - Bodybuilding.com Forums




www.sevenstring.org


----------



## Vres (Apr 21, 2022)

coregod said:


> how do u guys not go insane making music all day and practicing arpeggios all day ? if I sit down for hours everyday my ass starts to indent and I get bad sciatica, thing is that I actually stretch and move my shit more than most people, I can throw 540 wheels kicks I’m a blue belt in bjj and a world class boxer. So people who don’t work out and make music are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore ? My brother was into music a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into music so I could do something with my life and play local shows, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at sharps and flats on a computer screen. I’m starting to think all musicians actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a musician, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for musicians. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on music concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being musicians but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing shred guitar, writing GOOD music, recording, learning music theory, learning recording, learning live show sound. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic musician with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with little music notes all day sitting in your basement


Yah, I get what you're saying. Being sedentary obviously isn't healthy. At the very least we should take breaks often and get up, walk, stretch, anything. You will kinda go insane otherwise.


----------



## neurosis (Apr 21, 2022)

Sadly the OP is a good example of the nonsense rethoric we get online. It would be funny if it hadn't found its way beyond message boards. The internet could have expanded our world but it seems there's a bunch of people determined to shrink it.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 21, 2022)

coregod said:


> So people who don’t work out and make art are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore? My brother was into art a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into art so I could do something with my life and make art, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at colors, shapes and techniques ion a canvas or table. I’m starting to think all artists actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as an artist, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for artists. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on aesthetics and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being artists but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing techniques, creating GOOD art, techniques, learning color theory, learning new materials learning new styles ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic artist with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with art suppolies all day in your basement





coregod said:


> So people who don’t work out and cook are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore? My brother was into cooking a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into cooking so I could do something with my life and make tasty things, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at ingredients and techniques in a cook book. I’m starting to think all cooks actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a cook, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for cooks. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on flavor concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being cooks but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing techniques, creating GOOD food, techniques, learning flavor theory, learning recepies learning cooking techniques ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic cook with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with food all day in your basement





coregod said:


> So people who don’t work out and write are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore? My brother was into writing a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love writing but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into writing so I could do something with my life and sell a story or self-publish a book, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at words and sentences on a computer screen. I’m starting to think all writers actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a writer, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for writers. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on communicating ideas via your written word and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being writers but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing writing in different styles, creating GOOD stories or poetry, learning new words and styles, learning how different narration styles effect your artwork. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic writer with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with cwords all day sitting in your basement





coregod said:


> So people who don’t work out and work on cars are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore? My brother was into working on cars a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into working on cars so I could do something with my life and enter a car show, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking hoses and bels under a car hood. I’m starting to think all mechanics actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a grease monkey, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for mechanics. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on your cars and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being mechanics but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re learning about new tools and technology, creating GOOD-running and GOOD-looking cars ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic mechanic with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with wrenches and oil all day sitting in your garage


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 21, 2022)

PSA: This dumpsterfire thread has run its course and is now about music that you listen to when you feel like quitting. 

I couldn't imagine _actually _quitting, I'd sooner be dead, but I think about it _all the time._

I listen to this whenever I feel like throwing my guitars in traffic, it always makes me feel a lot better. Makes me think about how I started playing guitar because I was a weird loser kid and wanted to be cooler. I spent most of my "practice" time figuring out how to sound like a third-rate Adam Jones copy and trying to look cool holding the guitar. I always carried it to school because it had become an accessory, even though I wasn't in band class.

I grew up and I'm still a weird loser, just now I have this burning desire for creative fulfillment that is both constantly at odds with and also fueled by my childhood fantasies. Making peace with that is the real work. I'm more or less exactly who I thought I wanted to be at 16, now fucking what?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 21, 2022)

^^^ Dude... You are not a loser. Always remember that you are SSO's hat!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 21, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> ^^^ Dude... You are not a loser. Always remember that you are SSO's hat!



I wasn't fishing but I'm not one to sniff a gift fish!

I really meant it more in the sense of my own socialization habits. Late teens and early 20s I started being a lot more outgoing and charismatic and built a really massive social group. Late 20s into my 30s I started getting really disenchanted with the cliques and Mean Girls music scene stuff, along with the perpetual excusing of shitty behavior by people who are "valuable" to the scene.

I also started picking up that certain people definitely saw my image as a way of accessorizing their own image whether in a social justice or art sense. I'm not aggrandizing myself here, I'm far from the only person to experience this and it's not because I'm special, it's just because I have a guitar and a bit of charisma and some out-there opinions to go along with my out-there art. I make for a "quaint" set piece on the stage of others' bids for social currency/activist clout/customers and I'm not about it.

So I'm back where I started, keeping mostly to myself. Difference now is it's (more or less) by choice. It is very freeing, booking and playing shows when and where and why *I* want to, not because I'm trying to chase my slice of the "cool guy pie" by making enough appearances on stage per month. I've got a few really special gigs planned for the next two years that I'm very excited about. I practiced more for my last gig than I ever had for a solo set before because it was something I was doing for myself, whereas when I was chasing that social currency I didn't try _nearly _as hard because my priority was being seen on stage, not performing the songs I'd written to the best of my ability. I used to feel like I _needed_ to book a gig if I hadn't been seen on stage in the last month or two, now I know what's next and I have no desire to rush it.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 21, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> PSA: This dumpsterfire thread has run its course and is now about music that you listen to when you feel like quitting.


Quitting or quilting?

how do u guys not go insane making quilts all day and practicing herringbone stitches all day ? if I sit down for hours everyday my ass starts to indent and I get bad sciatica, thing is that I actually stretch and move my shit more than most people, I can throw 540 wheels kicks I’m a blue belt in bjj and a world class boxer. So people who don’t work out and make quilts are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore ? My brother was into quilting a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into quilting so I could do something with my life and sell at the local farmer's market, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at silks and flannels on a channel stitch. I’m starting to think all quilters actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a quilter, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for quilters. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on stitching concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being quilters but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing flat felled seams, designing GOOD contrasting shades, button placketing, learning stitching theory, learning binding, learning applique. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic musician with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U stitch with few little scraps all day sitting in your basement


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Quitting or quilting?
> 
> how do u guys not go insane making quilts all day and practicing herringbone stitches all day ? if I sit down for hours everyday my ass starts to indent and I get bad sciatica, thing is that I actually stretch and move my shit more than most people, I can throw 540 wheels kicks I’m a blue belt in bjj and a world class boxer. So people who don’t work out and make quilts are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore ? My brother was into quilting a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into quilting so I could do something with my life and sell at the local farmer's market, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at silks and flannels on a channel stitch. I’m starting to think all quilters actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a quilter, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for quilters. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on stitching concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being quilters but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing flat felled seams, designing GOOD contrasting shades, button placketing, learning stitching theory, learning binding, learning applique. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic musician with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U stitch with few little scraps all day sitting in your basement



I am no quilter, but I do enjoy DIY clothing repair and prefer sewn to ironed patches for aesthetics as well as durability. Unfortunately, carpal tunnel has made it very difficult to manipulate a needle for long periods these days. I wish I could still stitch with little scraps all day, and I miss my basement.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 21, 2022)

I’ve never once actually considered quitting music. I did decide around 34 that I was going to quit pursuing music as a career and that was the best decision I ever made, I’ve written so much more music in the last 5 years and have grown more as a musician faster than I had in the previous 22 years up to that point.

I’ve been in a few discussions lately involving talent and natural ability, neither of which I believe people need to be born with and it can be developed through legit hard work. Of course, I can only speak from my own experience/POV with it, but nothing what I’m capable of now came naturally, it was sheer force of will that got me where I am and that’s caused me to ponder where the drive to keep going has come from. 

It started as the desire to be good at something; all my peers were into sports and seemed like they already had their personalities put together, even when we were in 4th grade. As time went on, I just got more hungry to learn. Each small success I had when learning a new song or technique drove me to want more while also showing me I was capable of doing the things I wanted to do as long as I put the effort into it. Then guitar wasn’t enough, I had to learn how to play drums, then bass, then singing, then keys and that drive is still there, despite all the failed bands, despite my pursuit of a career in music failing repeatedly, despite all the issues it’s caused on the financial side of things. 

And last night I heard this quote from Vai that really resonated with me-

“The ideas that you get that are inspired, they come from your higher self, or the universe. The inspired ideas you get within yourself actually are tailor made for you, they’re specific to your tools that you have, your interests and your ability to manifest them. Those specific ideas that come to you must be honored or you will suffer. They are your fulfillment and without honoring them you will be unfulfilled.”

Which certainly circles back to the original reason I started playing, I just wanted some kind of fulfillment with life. Music has never not provided that for me.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 21, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> “The ideas that you get that are inspired, they come from your higher self, or the universe. The inspired ideas you get within yourself actually are tailor made for you, they’re specific to your tools that you have, your interests and your ability to manifest them. Those specific ideas that come to you must be honored or you will suffer. They are your fulfillment and without honoring them you will be unfulfilled.”



Alan Moore, cringey though he can be, has said something very similar about art and magic and I think it's just spot on. I feel it every time inspiration strikes, it's like touching something way beyond my "self" in the way I think of it in a materialistic day-to-day sense. I hope always that every person is able to find the thing that puts them in touch with that feeling because it's sublime beyond description.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 21, 2022)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Fortunately I'm a woman, so I'm safe from having to be alpha, beta, sigma, whateverthefuck.
> 
> Anyway, if this is memeing, this is funny. If not, then it's even more funny. Time to go and actually read beyond the first page and see what's up. lol


Bruh women are such beta males. Go do some sit-ups in a park and eat some raw meat. Searing flesh is so mid.


----------



## DoctorStoner (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 21, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I wasn't fishing but I'm not one to sniff a gift fish!
> 
> I really meant it more in the sense of my own socialization habits. Late teens and early 20s I started being a lot more outgoing and charismatic and built a really massive social group. Late 20s into my 30s I started getting really disenchanted with the cliques and Mean Girls music scene stuff, along with the perpetual excusing of shitty behavior by people who are "valuable" to the scene.
> 
> ...


When I was in my 20s/ 30s I spent a lot of time just wishing for a day or night to myself. My apartment was like the stoner/ musician/ artist hub and it was kickin pretty much 24/ 7. And I allowed it to be that way so whatever on that. I think it stemmed from an isolated childhood. As a boy, I had friends but I def wasn't the popular kid. So yeah... I liked that my house became the place to hang out even though it was often times out of control. Into my 30s I was more than happy to start distancing myself from a lot of those people and I began appreciating just spending time with myself and my g/f. It gets old worrying about your stuff disappearing and your house getting trashed as well as other legitimate concerns. Oh, and nothing like tip-toeing around other peoples piss and pubic hair in the bathroom. 

Now that I'm older and married, I do kinda miss the days of living that kind of life but I'd much rather have the peace & quiet and security than to still be surrounded by hell-raisers and the like. I consider myself fortunate to at least have a solid relationship with my wife and at least a couple of sincere friends still around.. As long as my wife and my cat can keep putting up with my weird ramblings and obsessive personality, then I'm good.


bostjan said:


> Quitting or quilting?
> 
> how do u guys not go insane making quilts all day and practicing herringbone stitches all day ? if I sit down for hours everyday my ass starts to indent and I get bad sciatica, thing is that I actually stretch and move my shit more than most people, I can throw 540 wheels kicks I’m a blue belt in bjj and a world class boxer. So people who don’t work out and make quilts are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore ? My brother was into quilting a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into quilting so I could do something with my life and sell at the local farmer's market, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at silks and flannels on a channel stitch. I’m starting to think all quilters actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a quilter, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for quilters. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on stitching concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being quilters but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing flat felled seams, designing GOOD contrasting shades, button placketing, learning stitching theory, learning binding, learning applique. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic musician with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U stitch with few little scraps all day sitting in your basement


Dude, my wife sews, knits, and crochets and she's got a great ass! You can have a beautiful figure too and an afghan or a couple of sassy crop-tops to boot! Just set your mind to it and your muscle mass will only be eclipsed by your superior fashionista skillz.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 21, 2022)

DoctorStoner said:


>



One? That's not worth the 4 pints of blood needed to wake him up.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 21, 2022)

On a serious note, since I don't know what the hell the tone of this thread is supposed to be:

Every time I look at my 3 youtube views from my videos from last year, or log into my Distrokid to see my balance of $0.00 from eight and a half streams from the grand total of 10 albums I've released independently, part of me wants to quit doing music. Whenever my wife tells me that I'm wasting money by keeping that Distrokid account going every year, I feel like part of me wants to quit music. But, those things aren't why I do music. I do music because it's enjoyable to do music. Sure, aspects of it are often frustrating. Why can't I play this thing I used to be able to play, why is it so hard to learn this new technique, why can't I find anyone who says that they want to jam who actually bothers to show up to jam, etc.? But, at the end of the day, when that stuff stresses me out, I can just pick up old trusty rusty and blast out "Laid to Rest" or a pretty good rendition of the rhythm guitar part to "Holy Wars" with a god-awful rendition of the solos, and I feel good. Not about my shit playing or about myself or about where I am in my life, but in spite of all of that garbage, and all of the other garbage, I have something that I can connect to that takes me out of my own head.

And if I record something, the reason is never "oh, I could make money," it's only ever "this would be fun."


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> On a serious note, since I don't know what the hell the tone of this thread is supposed to be:
> 
> Every time I look at my 3 youtube views from my videos from last year, or log into my Distrokid to see my balance of $0.00 from eight and a half streams from the grand total of 10 albums I've released independently, part of me wants to quit doing music. Whenever my wife tells me that I'm wasting money by keeping that Distrokid account going every year, I feel like part of me wants to quit music. But, those things aren't why I do music. I do music because it's enjoyable to do music. Sure, aspects of it are often frustrating. Why can't I play this thing I used to be able to play, why is it so hard to learn this new technique, why can't I find anyone who says that they want to jam who actually bothers to show up to jam, etc.? But, at the end of the day, when that stuff stresses me out, I can just pick up old trusty rusty and blast out "Laid to Rest" or a pretty good rendition of the rhythm guitar part to "Holy Wars" with a god-awful rendition of the solos, and I feel good. Not about my shit playing or about myself or about where I am in my life, but in spite of all of that garbage, and all of the other garbage, I have something that I can connect to that takes me out of my own head.
> 
> And if I record something, the reason is never "oh, I could make money," it's only ever "this would be fun."


For real. I've seen so many people over the last ten years give up because they couldn't turn it into a career in two years of whatever and it's sad. If you're making art (like actual art, not cover bands, not tribute bands) and you're doing it for money/clout/women/men/attention you should've quit before your started, because those are all bad reasons to use up your creativity. If those are the things you want you should've joined that function band, or started a Talking Heads tribute or something. I've actually seen a few bands that start out with a mission statement like "If we can't survive off merch sales and touring in 18 months we're quitting" and then they're a doom band or some shit, lol. Like holy shit, have realistic expectations.


----------



## Legion (Apr 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> On a serious note, since I don't know what the hell the tone of this thread is supposed to be:
> 
> Every time I look at my 3 youtube views from my videos from last year, or log into my Distrokid to see my balance of $0.00 from eight and a half streams from the grand total of 10 albums I've released independently, part of me wants to quit doing music. Whenever my wife tells me that I'm wasting money by keeping that Distrokid account going every year, I feel like part of me wants to quit music. But, those things aren't why I do music. I do music because it's enjoyable to do music. Sure, aspects of it are often frustrating. Why can't I play this thing I used to be able to play, why is it so hard to learn this new technique, why can't I find anyone who says that they want to jam who actually bothers to show up to jam, etc.? But, at the end of the day, when that stuff stresses me out, I can just pick up old trusty rusty and blast out "Laid to Rest" or a pretty good rendition of the rhythm guitar part to "Holy Wars" with a god-awful rendition of the solos, and I feel good. Not about my shit playing or about myself or about where I am in my life, but in spite of all of that garbage, and all of the other garbage, I have something that I can connect to that takes me out of my own head.
> 
> And if I record something, the reason is never "oh, I could make money," it's only ever "this would be fun."





GunpointMetal said:


> For real. I've seen so many people over the last ten years give up because they couldn't turn it into a career in two years of whatever and it's sad. If you're making art (like actual art, not cover bands, not tribute bands) and you're doing it for money/clout/women/men/attention you should've quit before your started, because those are all bad reasons to use up your creativity. If those are the things you want you should've joined that function band, or started a Talking Heads tribute or something. I've actually seen a few bands that start out with a mission statement like "If we can't survive off merch sales and touring in 18 months we're quitting" and then they're a doom band or some shit, lol. Like holy shit, have realistic expectations.




Ok hot take: y'all are reading way too deep into the unhinged rant of a lunatic on the internet. 
OP sounds like "I tried spicy ramen, but got a stomach upset so FUCK RAMEN I'M DONE WITH RAMEN Y'ALL BETA FOR LIKING RAMEN FUCK RAMEN AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"


...sorry, it just surprised me how seriously a barely coherent rant is being taken...


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Apr 21, 2022)

GunpointMetal said:


> For real. I've seen so many people over the last ten years give up because they couldn't turn it into a career in two years of whatever and it's sad. If you're making art (like actual art, not cover bands, not tribute bands) and you're doing it for money/clout/women/men/attention you should've quit before your started, because those are all bad reasons to use up your creativity. If those are the things you want you should've joined that function band, or started a Talking Heads tribute or something. I've actually seen a few bands that start out with a mission statement like "If we can't survive off merch sales and touring in 18 months we're quitting" and then they're a doom band or some shit, lol. Like holy shit, have realistic expectations.



It makes sense that lots of attention seekers would want to be musicians. It's just that metal isn't a good genre for that these days. I'm sure sometimes people like that actually get their way  but more vocalists rather than instrumentalists, mixing or tech people.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 21, 2022)

Legion said:


> Ok hot take: y'all are reading way too deep into the unhinged rant of a lunatic on the internet.
> OP sounds like "I tried spicy ramen, but got a stomach upset so FUCK RAMEN I'M DONE WITH RAMEN Y'ALL BETA FOR LIKING RAMEN FUCK RAMEN AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"
> 
> 
> ...sorry, it just surprised me how seriously a barely coherent rant is being taken...


I wasn't replying to the OP, as far as I'm concerned we left that dunce in the dust two pages ago and now the grown ups are talking about random shit.
Otherwise, I agree completely, but it would be a lot of fun for him to come back all riled up responding to everything that's happened since he had to lay down yesterday.


----------



## Legion (Apr 21, 2022)

GunpointMetal said:


> I wasn't replying to the OP, as far as I'm concerned we left that dunce in the dust two pages ago and now the grown ups are talking about random shit.Otherwise, I agree completely, but it would be a lot of fun for him to come back all riled up responding to everything that's happened since he had to lay down yesterday.


Fair enough

Have a great day!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 21, 2022)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> It makes sense that lots of attention seekers would want to be musicians. It's just that metal isn't a good genre for that these days. I'm sure sometimes people like that actually get their way  but more vocalists rather than instrumentalists, mixing or tech people.


That's what I'm saying. If you just wanna wiggle your butt at people and have people tell you how awesome you are, don't be in a death metal/doom/hardcore/metalcore/prog/tech/whatever-core band. Learn to play cowboy chord acoustic covers of whatever is on the radio, or join that cover band your mom gets all moist over.


----------



## SCJR (Apr 21, 2022)

Signed up for Muay Thai today (harder to find a gym for this than you'd think)...it's been real everyone. Sorry to have to choose between training and playing music but I just can't walk around knowing that I'm a useless beta cuck in the eyes of the real movers and shakers of the world. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em 

Edit: As for what I listen to when I feel like quitting music I'd say I like the old CTI stuff. Bob James, Earl Klugh, Eric Gale/Stuff, Grover Washington, etc. Gary King is my favorite bassist of all time. Music that never falls out of favor with me and always inspires me to pick up the guitar even when the guitar is not up front and center, which it hardly ever is.

2nd edit: Tom Scott, who is all over those records and his own solo output, plays the sax part on Carole King/Bleeding Gums Murphy's "Jazzman".


----------



## Vres (Apr 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> On a serious note, since I don't know what the hell the tone of this thread is supposed to be:
> 
> Every time I look at my 3 youtube views from my videos from last year, or log into my Distrokid to see my balance of $0.00 from eight and a half streams from the grand total of 10 albums I've released independently, part of me wants to quit doing music. Whenever my wife tells me that I'm wasting money by keeping that Distrokid account going every year, I feel like part of me wants to quit music. But, those things aren't why I do music. I do music because it's enjoyable to do music. Sure, aspects of it are often frustrating. Why can't I play this thing I used to be able to play, why is it so hard to learn this new technique, why can't I find anyone who says that they want to jam who actually bothers to show up to jam, etc.? But, at the end of the day, when that stuff stresses me out, I can just pick up old trusty rusty and blast out "Laid to Rest" or a pretty good rendition of the rhythm guitar part to "Holy Wars" with a god-awful rendition of the solos, and I feel good. Not about my shit playing or about myself or about where I am in my life, but in spite of all of that garbage, and all of the other garbage, I have something that I can connect to that takes me out of my own head.
> 
> And if I record something, the reason is never "oh, I could make money," it's only ever "this would be fun."


The reason you even want to distribute music is that you'd hope people get to hear and pay for it. You're not making music just because you think the process is enjoyable. You get three views and zero dollars because your material is still awful. Wouldn't you enjoy things more if you actually improved over time?


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 21, 2022)

Vres said:


> The reason you even want to distribute music is that you'd hope people get to hear and pay for it. You're not making music just because you think the process is enjoyable. You get three views and zero dollars because your material is still awful. Wouldn't you enjoy things more if you actually improved over time?



Did something get lost in translation here or are you just being a total jack-off?


----------



## Vres (Apr 21, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Did something get lost in translation here or are you just being a total jack-off?


Was anything I said not true? Why does one pay for distribution of their own material again?


----------



## NickS (Apr 21, 2022)

Looks like he's going with total jack-off......


----------



## Legion (Apr 21, 2022)

Vres said:


> Was anything I said not true? Why does one pay for distribution of their own material again?


To be heard.
It's not a farfetched idea that people who have stuff to say will want the widest distribution for whatever their message is. The message here being musical or any other form of expression.


----------



## /wrists (Apr 21, 2022)

you do what with bjs?


----------



## NickS (Apr 21, 2022)

^Dude, we already covered this. Total Jack-Off.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 21, 2022)

Vres said:


> The reason you even want to distribute music is that you'd hope people get to hear and pay for it. You're not making music just because you think the process is enjoyable. You get three views and zero dollars because your material is still awful. Wouldn't you enjoy things more if you actually improved over time?


Nah, my material made me way more money before I improved it.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 21, 2022)

Pretty sure the thread title should be Rage Quitting Music.


----------



## Vres (Apr 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Nah, my material made me way more money before I improved it.


If you can tolerate one month waiting period between submission and release to stores I suggest using Amuse which is free and releases to lots of stores.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 21, 2022)

Vres said:


> If you can tolerate one month waiting period between submission and release to stores I suggest using Amuse which is free and releases to lots of stores.


----------



## NickS (Apr 21, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


>


I love it, nice move @ArtDecade


----------



## Vres (Apr 21, 2022)

Yeah a guy I didn't even talk to got super offended, nice move


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 21, 2022)

Vres said:


> Yeah a guy I didn't even talk to got super offended, nice move


----------



## Vres (Apr 21, 2022)

You should probably quit music and just hide if you get so offended at something not said to you that you go through my posts and begin spamming images in four different threads lmfao


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 21, 2022)

If I ever quit music, what the fuck would I do with all of these strings?

Don't say sew or quilt or whatever.



wheresthefbomb said:


> I wasn't fishing but I'm not one to sniff a gift fish!


What is the smell of a gift fish? Is it better or worse than a jerk fish?


----------



## Legion (Apr 21, 2022)

Grindspine said:


> If I ever quit music, what the fuck would I do with all of these strings?


Serial killer shit


EDIT: kinda terrified that THAT'S where my brain instantly went


----------



## mongey (Apr 21, 2022)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> It makes sense that lots of attention seekers would want to be musicians. It's just that metal isn't a good genre for that these days. I'm sure sometimes people like that actually get their way  but more vocalists rather than instrumentalists, mixing or tech people.


every metal band I see are the biggest bunch of attention seekers I have ever witnessed. 

trying so hard to be brutal and tough on stage, its comical .

way more over the top than other genres


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 21, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Alan Moore, cringey though he can be, has said something very similar about art and magic and I think it's just spot on. I feel it every time inspiration strikes, it's like touching something way beyond my "self" in the way I think of it in a materialistic day-to-day sense. I hope always that every person is able to find the thing that puts them in touch with that feeling because it's sublime beyond description.



Absolutely. It’s no surprise that music and art are often used in rehab/sober living centers most certainly hoping it strikes a chord (yeah yeah) with the patients. 

What’s funny is that if I go more than a few months without writing/recording, I start getting a bit manic/depressed. That generally only happens when life stuff is beating me down to the point I just don’t feel like picking up an instrument, so I eventually have to force myself to sit down in my studio and start writing. Eventually something will come along that I’ll want to develop and 99.9% of the time hits my reset switch. 

I’m actually in one of those periods right now; I haven’t written _anything _in 9 months since I got divorced and once I was over all that BS work started really laying into me and just has me tapped out most days. I’ve collected hundreds of riffs/sections of songs but haven’t hit the point where I’ve forced myself to sit down and develop them. I know it’s coming soon though. All I need is that one song that’ll get me motivated to keep going.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 21, 2022)

Music is an art, and like most artistic movements, it's also a lifestyle. It's the kind of thing that plays a big role in who you are. Likewise, there are people that enjoy sports and run marathons and shit. My cousins are into that, and they love the hell out of it (which also play a big part on who they are).

That doesn't mean you can only choose one hobby. As long as your body and wallet allows you, by all means do stuff!


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 21, 2022)

Jokes on all of you… I don’t work out nor do I practice guitar. Total Sigma


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Apr 22, 2022)

mongey said:


> every metal band I see are the biggest bunch of attention seekers I have ever witnessed.
> 
> trying so hard to be brutal and tough on stage, its comical .
> 
> way more over the top than other genres



Every genre has it's thing  trap & hip-hop are over the top too like that with the tough guy image, the money, the drugs and the "bitches". Or pop stars that dress like the concert is a fashion show. Other genres have their own stereotypes as well. But that's part of the music genre's identity right?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 22, 2022)

Since when did this turn into the Deep Thoughts thread? Paging @coregod OP, we need fresh content for lulz.


----------



## Vres (Apr 22, 2022)

ArtDecade should've quit in the 80s, bad music police found him


----------



## narad (Apr 22, 2022)

Lame.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm not reading all that.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 22, 2022)

GunpointMetal said:


> For real. I've seen so many people over the last ten years give up because they couldn't turn it into a career in two years of whatever and it's sad. If you're making art (like actual art, not cover bands, not tribute bands) and you're doing it for money/clout/women/men/attention you should've quit before your started, because those are all bad reasons to use up your creativity. If those are the things you want you should've joined that function band, or started a Talking Heads tribute or something. I've actually seen a few bands that start out with a mission statement like "If we can't survive off merch sales and touring in 18 months we're quitting" and then they're a doom band or some shit, lol. Like holy shit, have realistic expectations.



I totally get what you’re saying in regards to putting ‘making it’ a bigger priority over the creative part, but I’m glad I did take a stab at it when I did. It was also 20 years ago when things were considerably different with the music business and social media wasn’t even a thing, I don’t think Myspace popped up until we were already established locally. The progmetal band I started was unique in that while we took the music seriously, it ended there and our shows were just big parties. I’ve never had so much fun playing in a band and there was so much excitement for a good 4-5 years while our audience grew with each show. We were also making decent money in South Florida as we scored a couple slots as the house band for a couple places because we threw in a bunch of covers. 

While it was our goal to make it our career, it all occurred quite naturally and really fast. We didn’t really talk about it or make decisions with the intent of obtaining more success, we just wrote songs and played them live. We all loved the band we created and the music, everything after that was just icing on the cake, I suppose. 

While I did join other bands after that had a similar goal, my expectations were extremely low and ultimately knew I wouldn’t experience the same thing I did in that first original band. The business changed, social media became the bigger avenue for bands to get exposure and it all felt foreign. I wouldn’t even want to attempt it in the current state of ‘making it’.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Apr 22, 2022)

This is the perfect example of the reason why, some people can learn how to play music, and be very good at it, but they're not true musicians, because it takes a certain kind of passion and heart.

You hear it in the music. Mechanically it sounds perfect, but emotionally it sounds empty.

Another perfect example is Chris Impellitari. One of the fastest guitars in the world, but I get nothing from his music.

Do something that brings you joy, fills your heart, that's the key. If by the building is it, that's actually what you were designed to do. Not play music.

I can go to the gym and look great, but I don't find joy in it. That's the mirror image. I'd rather get on my board, or go freestyle on my bicycle. 

We all have a passion, as they said above, do yours, or, "do you" .


----------



## TedEH (Apr 22, 2022)

^ Now we're appropriately off the rails again. All is well in the world again.

Reminder: you don't need to fit someone's idea of "passion" to be a "true musician".


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 22, 2022)

My guess is that Chris Impellitari feels his music is full of emotion. And I gather that he wouldn't care if it translates to you, because he is also just "doing himself". We aren't talking about pop music designed for consumption. Most people creating in the fringes do it for the sheer pleasure of it - except Vres. He hates himself and takes it out on his music.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2022)

Big retard energy


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 22, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> My guess is that Chris Impellitari feels his music is full of emotion. And I gather that he wouldn't care if it translates to you, because he is also just "doing himself". We aren't talking about pop music designed for consumption. Most people creating in the fringes do it for the sheer pleasure of it - except Vres. He hates himself and takes it out on his music.



If anything, fringe art movements encourage this. My friend and I were discussing this in regards to doom/sludge/drone yesterday but it applies to prog and other fringe music genres equally. Once the variable of filling a particular mold to achieve particular results is removed, people are free to get as wild as they want, and the results are often terrible to behold except for an equally fringe group of listeners who _like it like that_.


----------



## Jordan L Nash (Apr 22, 2022)

coregod said:


> how do u guys not go insane making music all day and practicing arpeggios all day ? if I sit down for hours everyday my ass starts to indent and I get bad sciatica, thing is that I actually stretch and move my shit more than most people, I can throw 540 wheels kicks I’m a blue belt in bjj and a world class boxer. So people who don’t work out and make music are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore ? My brother was into music a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into music so I could do something with my life and play local shows, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at sharps and flats on a computer screen. I’m starting to think all musicians actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a musician, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for musicians. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on music concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being musicians but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing shred guitar, writing GOOD music, recording, learning music theory, learning recording, learning live show sound. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic musician with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with little music notes all day sitting in your basement



The best advice I can give you is to seek out a therapist. 

I'm not really sure why the majority of your reasoning for quitting music is predicated on a bigoted view of musicians, but frankly I don't see how it is relevant at all, particularly to you doing or not doing a thing, unless you are just expressing a phobia related ro your own body wasting away from not....being healthy. Seriously, what is giving you this perception that being a musician is sitting for 8+ hours a day doing nothing but playing your instrument and never going outside or doing anything physical with your body? Furthermore, "musicians aren't seen as alphas": are you trying to make yourself sound like an incel on purpose or are you just....not doing well? Who hurt you? Who made you feel so self-conscious about your body, gender and identity that you want to quit doing a thing because people will see you as weak and impotent? I'm asking these questions sincerely; even if it seems like I'm insulting you or making fun of you. 

Again, I think you maybe should look into therapy or a support network of people who you can talk with about what you are going thru. I genuinely hope you can.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 22, 2022)

For anyone who needs to hear this, I've been playing guitar for 20 years and I have literally _never_ spent 8 straight hours practicing. I think if you count all the coffee and smoke breaks some of my songwriting sessions have gotten close, but I spend a substantial portion of that time fucking off. I don't think I've ever _practiced_ for more than two, maybe three hours straight.


----------



## Darkscience (Apr 22, 2022)

coregod said:


> how do u guys not go insane making music all day and practicing arpeggios all day ? if I sit down for hours everyday my ass starts to indent and I get bad sciatica, thing is that I actually stretch and move my shit more than most people, I can throw 540 wheels kicks I’m a blue belt in bjj and a world class boxer. So people who don’t work out and make music are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore ? My brother was into music a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into music so I could do something with my life and play local shows, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at sharps and flats on a computer screen. I’m starting to think all musicians actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a musician, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for musicians. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on music concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being musicians but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing shred guitar, writing GOOD music, recording, learning music theory, learning recording, learning live show sound. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic musician with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with little music notes all day sitting in your basement


You need help


----------



## DjentyBoi7 (Apr 22, 2022)

coregod said:


> how do u guys not go insane making music all day and practicing arpeggios all day ? if I sit down for hours everyday my ass starts to indent and I get bad sciatica, thing is that I actually stretch and move my shit more than most people, I can throw 540 wheels kicks I’m a blue belt in bjj and a world class boxer. So people who don’t work out and make music are all pre diabetic and have no ass and legs anymore ? My brother was into music a lot when he was younger and had skin folds drooping from his ass at 140lbs 6 foot. I love martial arts but got into some trouble so I don’t wanna compete professionally, got back into music so I could do something with my life and play local shows, honestly I’d rather just workout and live a normal life instead of having a numb ass looking at sharps and flats on a computer screen. I’m starting to think all musicians actually hate there life and don’t really enjoy there lives. also….if you have any friends or girlfriends they’ll see you as a musician, not very alpha…..it’s kind of a lose lose for musicians. u get seen as a beta, waste your life on music concepts and become weaker. ya I know some people stay in good shape while being musicians but that’s just muscle usually, if you’re practicing shred guitar, writing GOOD music, recording, learning music theory, learning recording, learning live show sound. ya u can get decently jacked working out an hour here and there, that’s not going to make you feel like a healthy human being, you need to get some sun and be outdoors like it’s pretty simple, do cardio, calisthenics etc…. You’re not going to satisfy the human body by putting on a bit of muscle with your 1 or 2 hours at the gym you’re going to be a neurotic musician with a little bicep bulge wanting everyone to think you’re cool and hardcore, nah Man U play with little music notes all day sitting in your basement


The amount of assumptions and cocky statements in this is just plain hilarious


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 22, 2022)

DjentyBoi7 said:


> The amount of assumptions and cocky statements in this is just plain hilarious


Watch out dude, he can throw blue-balled 540 BJ kicks all day!


----------



## damigu (Apr 22, 2022)

This thread am disappoint.

It started off derailed, then somehow put itself back on normal tracks involving genuine discourse and personal connections about life choices and music.

Have we all become so internet jaded that we can't even stay engaged with a vitriolic troll anymore?

Speaking as a soy-boy beta-cuck, I need OP's roid-raging, alpha-wolf howling, grammatically questionable missives to make me feel anything anymore.

Please, feed the trolls. If not for me, then do it for the children.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 22, 2022)

damigu said:


> It started off derailed, then somehow put itself back on normal tracks involving genuine discourse and personal connections about life choices and music.



"Post in the thread you want, not the thread you have."


----------



## bostjan (Apr 22, 2022)

I have yet to see one single recommendation for music to listen to whilst quilting.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## DECEMBER (Apr 22, 2022)

I stand while I play guitar. I do Hatha yoga. I walk my dog. I take my hand drums out to parks and play them while walking.
I have no problems working on music. Actually, when I'm working with headphones, my ears will start to hurt from the pressure before anything else. I spend 4-6 hours every day working on music.


----------



## NickS (Apr 22, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I have yet to see one single recommendation for music to listen to whilst quilting.


The Lawrence Welk Show? That's what my mom and grandma listen to, and my mom's an avid quilter.


----------



## Lionsblood79 (Apr 22, 2022)

HILARIOUS thread and replies! Thanks for posting, ultimate fighter reject, too much preworkout guy! Cheers from my basement..

Too each their fkn own!


----------



## Lionsblood79 (Apr 22, 2022)

I didn't know Wes Watson played guitar


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 22, 2022)

This seems like the right place to let everyone know I'm frying up some tofu for a vegan stir fry.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 22, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> This seems like the right place to let everyone know I'm frying up some tofu for a vegan stir fry.


This is the way... Tofu Power!...


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 22, 2022)

odibrom said:


> This is the way... Tofu Power!...



Update: It was delicious. I put an egg on top so not strictly vegan but neither am I.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 22, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I have yet to see one single recommendation for music to listen to whilst quilting.



Oh, for sure Terry Riley


----------



## STRHelvete (Apr 22, 2022)

They need to do way instain mother> who kill thier babbys, becuse these babby cant fright back? It was on the news this mroing a mother in ar who had kill her three kids, they are taking the three babby back to new york too lady to rest. my pary are with the father who lost his chrilden ; i am truley sorry for your lots


----------



## Lionsblood79 (Apr 23, 2022)

In my basement (still) playing cannibal corpse riffs....if that ain't alpha what is?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 23, 2022)

Lionsblood79 said:


> In my basement (still) playing cannibal corpse riffs....if that ain't alpha what is?



Here are some handy references:


----------



## Adriel (Apr 23, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> “I can throw 540 wheels kicks” is my favorite thing I’ve read on the internet in months.


I can do a 540 in my late 40s. It's a cool trick but not that hard to learn. 
The funny bit is "world class boxer". There's maybe 100 people alive who could honestly claim that.


----------



## Miek (Apr 23, 2022)

If you make a shitpost like this and the thread gets 11 pages in and isn't even locked, you aren't working hard enough


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 23, 2022)

This was NOT what I expected coming into this thread. But I'm glad I did, and find this hilarious. Once again, the internet does not disappoint!


----------



## narad (Apr 23, 2022)

Adriel said:


> I can do a 540 in my late 40s. It's a cool trick but not that hard to learn.
> The funny bit is "world class boxer". There's maybe 100 people alive who could honestly claim that.



A world class boxer AND his uncle works at Nintendo. Just seems unfair.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 24, 2022)

lurè said:


> Also is well known that girls in the gym are all about biceps and harmonic minor sweeps.


This is what I was led to believe at 16 and I still believe to this day.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 24, 2022)

I love this place.

*Pokes OP with stick*

"Come on, comment again."


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 24, 2022)

I just have one question;
*where the hell is Vejichan???*


----------



## Joshua (Apr 24, 2022)

I miss this forum so much because of things like this


----------



## BMFan30 (Apr 24, 2022)

Wildebeest said:


> Dude misc was the absolute best in that era. From Zyzz to Janoy Cresva, eternally entertaining. Will never forget. Got me real active at the time too.


LMFAO as far as I know he's still out there ordering 66's! IT PISS, IT SICK!

http://genovapedia.org/ 
^ Reading that got me back into lifting with the most shits and giggles a couple of years ago when I was down on my ass and depressed! 

With Janoy, you just never know if he's all there or it's an act or it's both. But all I know is if you hit your lower body then it makes your upper body... I mean if your lower body then if it's your upper body...waewaewae if it's your lower body then you need to hit your upper body. Or some shit like that, lmao!


I think OP has Janoy Cresva potential, don't you think?






Sometimes you show up to competition and nobody else shows up so you win. Amirite?


----------



## BMFan30 (Apr 24, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> zyzz was the closest we'll ever get to another Frank Zane.


Zyzz was in all seriousness very aesthetic, was mirin' 
RIP Zyzz
Frank Zane was even more aesthetic even though I always lifted for size and looked up to gorillas, I still appreciated the work put into other body types.


----------



## BMFan30 (Apr 24, 2022)

OP is sobering up in ICU right now. Don't worry bout it. It's how you land 540 bj licks.


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 24, 2022)

Legion said:


> Serial killer shit
> 
> 
> EDIT: kinda terrified that THAT'S where my brain instantly went


My day job is literally cutting up people pieces. No joke, I work in a medical lab.


----------



## BMFan30 (Apr 24, 2022)

Grindspine said:


> My day job is literally cutting up people pieces. No joke, I work in a medical lab.


I didn't say stop. So you are the certified Texas Chainsaw Massacre medical tech or what?


----------



## AMOS (Apr 24, 2022)

I don't worry about being a virtuoso at anything, instead I became someone that can record 6-7 different instruments solidly instead of being great at 1.


----------



## Legion (Apr 24, 2022)

Grindspine said:


> My day job is literally cutting up people pieces. No joke, I work in a medical lab.


So you....

***grind spines***


AAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Crungy (Apr 24, 2022)

Is this the right thread to ask if my poop was extra green today because of the salad I ate yesterday? Or was it the blue slushy from the gas station? Or both?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Apr 24, 2022)

damigu said:


> Please, feed the trolls. If not for me, then do it for the children.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 25, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Is this the right thread to ask if my poop was extra green today because of the salad I ate yesterday? Or was it the blue slushy from the gas station? Or both?


Is there a wrong thread?


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 25, 2022)

This reminds me of a FB thread I was on yesterday, where a guy asked of the OP, "Did you seriously just call it an 'Ibby'? That sounds so retarded! It's like those people who say djent. Sounds like a word someone would make up to sound like the guitar, LOLLLLL!"

Everyone, was like, "Erm, yeah, we call them Ibbys, and that's exactly how the term djent came to be."


----------



## Lan (Apr 25, 2022)

Quick recap for whoever wants to skip 12 pages -

This rollercoaster of emotions starts off with a 13 year old sigma male high off monster energy; then derails into a soul searching journey in finding meaning in music, and then some dude goes full dick-mode and criticizes everyone’s music. A few people take the bait, but most try to egg on the angsty teenager.

Unfortunately, by this time OP probably crashes off of the energy drink and has to abandon thread cause he has intro to chemistry homework due on Monday, and then there are numerous references to oldschool semi-obscure bodybuilding.com celebrities.

A really good variation on the navy seal copypasta shows up maybe midway through the pages - that gets a special mention as well.

I’d say it’s a solid team effort overall. 8/10


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 25, 2022)

Avoided thread cause of vejichan title but man am I bored  
worthy of a chuckle to say the least, I love this community


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Apr 25, 2022)

I agree, we should all quit music. We should all do it at the same time, and join a MMA gym 

Jokes aside, I might be quitting soon depending on life decisions. I'm not frustrated or burnt out, I'm actually making some songs right now. It's just that I might not have access to a comfy home studio anymore, I need to become more mobile. And while I love putting songs together and recording them, I don't have the drive to practice anymore. It's all way too much effort for something that in the end only I will appreciate.  But life keeps going and time keeps passing...


----------



## works0fheart (Apr 25, 2022)

coregod said:


> Ap
> 
> 
> You probably live in your moms basement and try to tell ppl who’s going to win ufc fights when u have 1 beer on Friday, it’s okay man, never too late to be like me





coregod said:


> drink lots of milk and punch trees





GunpointMetal said:


> After the run-on sentence of bullshit that started this thread you don't get to ask people to make sense.





coregod said:


> at least my run on sentences actually make sense….I’d rather be able to communicate things then have good grammar sir





coregod said:


> Such a nice day here today can’t wait to go outside!! feel bad for you brutal little finger players in the bedroom hopefully mom brings home some michelinas for ya



^All of these are gold. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch?
> I’ll have you know I’m an elite powerlifter, 4th dan black belt in Shotokan Karate, black belt in Tae Kwon Do and Golden Gloves boxer. I am trained in guerilla warfare and I'm the top combatives instructor in the entire US Army. You are nothing to me but just another target.* I will sweep your legs out from under you and then sweep pick arpeggios at 250 bpm over your dazed body. I’ll play Diminished to B while I’m behind your mom railing her.* You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of Guitar Center and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo.



This about brought me to tears lol.

So much quotable material in this thread, I regret not opening it sooner lol. I thought this was going to be a serious thread with predictable replies and so on. Nope. Comedy gold. Brolaire takes the cake though I think.


----------



## Crungy (Apr 25, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> This reminds me of a FB thread I was on yesterday, where a guy asked of the OP, "Did you seriously just call it an 'Ibby'? That sounds so retarded! It's like those people who say djent. Sounds like a word someone would make up to sound like the guitar, LOLLLLL!"
> 
> Everyone, was like, "Erm, yeah, we call them Ibbys, and that's exactly how the term djent came to be."


That guy is basically this


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 25, 2022)

This is probably the best shitpost I read in years, well played.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 25, 2022)

Musiscience said:


> This is probably the best shitpost I read in years, well played.


You think the OP was playing? I honestly can't tell anymore with people.
@coregod did you quit or what?


----------



## Crungy (Apr 25, 2022)

I think we know what he is practicing, those sick 540's


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## BMFan30 (Apr 26, 2022)

OP is a baller seeyoo special olympics champion with an overpowered light saber in the gym, he buys his preworkout from Publix and it shows!!!


----------



## coregod (Apr 27, 2022)

To be fair I was really sick with the flu when I made this thread and I get kinda loopy when I’m sick….I do still feel the same way about a lot that I said tho… honestly I think what’s really bugging me is how long good songs take to write and record. I just like playing and have some talent so it’s an option for me to pursue. past week or so I haven’t been pushing the writing and just writing when I’m feeling it. does anyone here shred like real good ? How many hours a week do you practice ? Does it cut into your quality of life at all ? I’m not tryna put musicians down even tho I clearly did, that’s just how how I feel about myself when I spend hours everyday tryna get my first album put together here


----------



## coregod (Apr 27, 2022)

BMFan30 said:


> OP is a baller seeyoo special olympics champion with an overpowered light saber in the gym, he buys his preworkout from Publix and it shows!!!



Man this thread even reached Genova territory eh lmfao


----------



## coregod (Apr 27, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I think we know what he is practicing, those sick 540's


No not much anymore been working my boxing more only reason I practiced any hard kicks was to make easier kicks….easier


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 27, 2022)

coregod said:


> No not much anymore been working my boxing more only reason I practiced any hard kicks was to make easier kicks….easier


But I thought you were a world class boxer? You should be ace at all that by now!


----------



## coregod (Apr 27, 2022)

And honestly I feel bad for shitting on peoples profession. some of the people in this thread have helped so much with questions I’ve had about music literally answering every question I was stuck on and I’m really thankful for that


----------



## coregod (Apr 27, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> But I thought you were a world class boxer? You should be ace at all that by now!


I mean I’m pretty sure even Tyson fury still trains, could be wrong tho


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 27, 2022)

coregod said:


> I mean I’m pretty sure even Tyson fury still trains, could be wrong tho


Nah man, you right, i'm just a little weakling typing this all out hurts my precious widdle guitar fingers so I'm going to bid you adieu and wish you best of luck with your world class boxing that you said you have to work on.


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Apr 27, 2022)

No! There wasn't supposed to be a redemption arc!! You were the chosen one, to bring shitposting back to the music discussion subforum!


----------



## coregod (Apr 27, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> But I thought you were a world class boxer? You should be ace at all that by now!


I mean I’m pretty sure even Tyson fury still trains, could be wrong tho


CanserDYI said:


> Nah man, you right, i'm just a little weakling typing this all out hurts my precious widdle guitar fingers so I'm going to bid you adieu and wish you best of luck with your world class boxing that you said you have to work on.


dont type too much or the skinny little fingers won’t be able to hammer on sir


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 27, 2022)

Look @coregod, take a day off and get your shit together and try again.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 27, 2022)

coregod said:


> my first album


If I've learned anything in my years, it's that most people's first _anything_ sucks bawls. I can barely listen to some of the earliest stuff I came up with and put out into the world. I can still barely stand some of my current material. Once you get over the idea that you're supposed to be good at anything right off the bat though, and take things for the journey instead of the destination, outlooks start to look better.

So no, I can't shred real good, and I don't practice every day. Sometimes I don't practice every week. Or every month. But I can still chill with musicians and bang out random tunes and shoddily record things and pile into vans to drive around and play shows for audiences mostly made up of other bands and their partners, but hey, I'd rather be doing that than most other things, so it works out.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 27, 2022)

If learning to shred is affecting your quality if life, don't. There's plenty of good music out there that has zero shredding. I would even go as far as to guess that most guitar music is on the less-technical end of the spectrum. I've never put any effort into learning to shred and I still derive deep artistic fulfillment from guitar. 

Also what Ted said. You gotta suck before you don't suck. No two ways about it. As someone who's spent 20 years playing and about 2 caring about his body, it's basically the same as physical training (and any new skill of relative complexity): It's hard and you suck at it and it only gets easier through brute repetition. Maybe you've been training long enough that you lost that perspective.

If it was easy you wouldn't feel like you achieved anything. Figure out what's important to you and pick a lane.


----------



## coregod (Apr 27, 2022)

I did that I think already sir 


Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Look @coregod, take a day off and get your shit together and try again.


----------



## Wildebeest (Apr 27, 2022)

This now Jason Genova thread rick flairening baby it sick it piss it revolting it insulting


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 27, 2022)

When I was in high school I put a LOT of time into shredding; doing the Petrucci exercises from Rock Discipline with a metronome for hours on end. In my 15-17 year old mind, you weren’t shit unless you could shred, despite Korn and Limp Bizkit being the most popular bands at the time. 

Fast forward 25 years and how much do I actually utilize it? I toss it in a solo here and there and half the songs I’ve written don’t even have solos. It did absolutely NOTHING for my writing abilities, which is my primary focus these days. All it did was let me swing my dick around when I was in high school. 

It’s such a minuscule area of _music _that, to me, it’s like someone being REALLY excited about their ability to nail drywall to framing without knowing anything else about building a house. 

I’d feel comfortable putting forward that if one is having a hard time writing music they enjoy, it’s because they haven’t spent enough time nurturing the ability to craft a melody, or haven’t spent enough time learning how to translate what is heard in the head into reality.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 27, 2022)

TedEH said:


> If I've learned anything in my years, it's that most people's first _anything_ sucks bawls.



To keep the thread on topic, I broke my pants in my first kicking training. I kept on throwing kicks with a big hole in my pants showing off my (thankfully black) underwear for the whole session. Oh, and my training partner was a girl.


----------



## coregod (Apr 27, 2022)

TedEH said:


> If I've learned anything in my years, it's that most people's first _anything_ sucks bawls. I can barely listen to some of the earliest stuff I came up with and put out into the world. I can still barely stand some of my current material. Once you get over the idea that you're supposed to be good at anything right off the bat though, and take things for the journey instead of the destination, outlooks start to look better.
> 
> So no, I can't shred real good, and I don't practice every day. Sometimes I don't practice every week. Or every month. But I can still chill with musicians and bang out random tunes and shoddily record things and pile into vans to drive around and play shows for audiences mostly made up of other bands and their partners, but hey, I'd rather be doing that than most other things, so it works out.


Ya I’m trying to prevent this from happening lol one of my songs I’ve been working on for almost a year now lol


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 27, 2022)

TedEH said:


> If I've learned anything in my years, it's that most people's first _anything_ sucks bawls.



True. 

That said, I got lucky with the first song I ever wrote from start to finish and I actually just re-recorded it a few weeks ago and plan on putting it on my album. Even then, I changed a riff in the verses to something much better suited because the original riff sucked. 

And on the topic of sucking or thinking something sucks, I’ve posted this before but it was some GREAT advice from Devin Townsend-

Finish everything you do, even if you think it sucks. If it’s not finished yet, how do you know it sucks? Maybe finishing it is what will make it NOT suck. It’s so easy to lose that initial spark of inspiration when coming back to a work in progress that you’ll end up with a shitload of unfinished music if you allow yourself to give up. 

I just had it happen to me over the weekend; I started writing something Friday and when I opened the session on Saturday I was like, “I dunno….” until it got to a chorus where I overdubbed something that made me remember the initial inspiration for the song. I always try to capture everything I can that’ll signal me to that initial inspiration so I don’t fall into the “What was I thinking?” trap.


----------



## coregod (Apr 27, 2022)

Wildebeest said:


> This now Jason Genova thread rick flairening baby it sick it piss it revolting it insulting


all jokes aside Genova is actually pretty strong, pretty sure I seen him strict press 225


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 27, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> To keep the thread on topic, I broke my pants in my first kicking training. I kept on throwing kicks with a big hole in my pants showing off my (thankfully black) underwear for the whole session. Oh, and my training partner was a girl.



I was warming up one day in the side room just throwing my legs up straight until my quads/knees touched my pecs/shoulders. I was doing it pretty fast on both sides and there was a new girl there in the room. I was like "So how did you hear about this school?" "What are you looking to learn?" etc. and then I absolutely ripped one. Without missing a beat I just told her that here you will learn to use not only your hands and feet, but all weapons at your disposal.


----------



## works0fheart (Apr 27, 2022)

coregod said:


> To be fair I was really sick with the flu when I made this thread and I get kinda loopy when I’m sick….



I'd probably be pretty good at 540 kicks too if I could back pedal this hard.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 27, 2022)

I remember as a kid, the other trailer park kids taught me this trick on cheap bmx bikes with no freewheel where you remove the little bar that keeps the sprocket from going backwards and you can literally pedal the bike backwards


----------



## Wildebeest (Apr 27, 2022)

coregod said:


> all jokes aside Genova is actually pretty strong, pretty sure I seen him strict press 225


He's the man. Wicked calve and forearm genes. I'm a pisstrooper and full supporter til the end.


----------



## coregod (Apr 28, 2022)

works0fheart said:


> I'd probably be pretty good at 540 kicks too if I could back pedal this hard.


My rant wasn’t necessary but half the people in here are worse trolls than me, crying about 540 kicks for weeks on end lol…this thread literally proves that most ppl want to be seen as fighters and not musicians. Musicians literally super butthurt and insecure and mad if someone can throw a kick lol…it’s pretty pathetic tbh and ppl like you are way worse than me aha at least I try to be who I actually want to be deep down, you don’t even try and just sit there insecure saying 540 kick


----------



## coregod (Apr 28, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I was warming up one day in the side room just throwing my legs up straight until my quads/knees touched my pecs/shoulders. I was doing it pretty fast on both sides and there was a new girl there in the room. I was like "So how did you hear about this school?" "What are you looking to learn?" etc. and then I absolutely ripped one. Without missing a beat I just told her that here you will learn to use not only your hands and feet, but all weapons at your disposal.





jaxadam said:


> I was warming up one day in the side room just throwing my legs up straight until my quads/knees touched my pecs/shoulders. I was doing it pretty fast on both sides and there was a new girl there in the room. I was like "So how did you hear about this school?" "What are you looking to learn?" etc. and then I absolutely ripped one. Without missing a beat I just told her that here you will learn to use not only your hands and feet, but all weapons at your disposal.


I was doing it fast on both sides


----------



## narad (Apr 28, 2022)

Can you even have quality of life if you can't shred?


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 28, 2022)

coregod said:


> My rant wasn’t necessary but half the people in here are worse trolls than me, crying about 540 kicks for weeks on end lol…this thread literally proves that most ppl want to be seen as fighters and not musicians. Musicians literally super butthurt and insecure and mad if someone can throw a kick lol…it’s pretty pathetic tbh and ppl like you are way worse than me aha at least I try to be who I actually want to be deep down, you don’t even try and just sit there insecure saying 540 kick


If you took anyone in this thread seriously, wow.


----------



## coregod (Apr 28, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> If you took anyone in this thread seriously, wow.


Oh wow you actually thought I was serious ?


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 28, 2022)

coregod said:


> Oh wow you actually thought I was serious ?


In that quote that I quoted, yes.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 28, 2022)

coregod said:


> My rant wasn’t necessary but half the people in here are worse trolls than me, crying about 540 kicks for weeks on end lol…this thread literally proves that most ppl want to be seen as fighters and not musicians. Musicians literally super butthurt and insecure and mad if someone can throw a kick lol…it’s pretty pathetic tbh and ppl like you are way worse than me aha at least I try to be who I actually want to be deep down, you don’t even try and just sit there insecure saying 540 kick



I have a pretty sweet video of me throwing a spinning back hook kick with my left leg I can PM you.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 28, 2022)

coregod said:


> My rant wasn’t necessary but half the people in here are worse trolls than me, crying about 540 kicks for weeks on end lol…this thread literally proves that most ppl want to be seen as fighters and not musicians. Musicians literally super butthurt and insecure and mad if someone can throw a kick lol…it’s pretty pathetic tbh and ppl like you are way worse than me aha at least I try to be who I actually want to be deep down, you don’t even try and just sit there insecure saying 540 kick



And after backpedaling 2’ we’re now moving forward at ferocious speeds!

Don’t hurt yourself on those spin kicks, bub. Good luck with the sweep picking.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 28, 2022)

I am the least tough person there is. I have literally never been in a real fight in my entire life. One time I punched a kid for punching my brother. Another time I broke a kid's super soaker for hosing my brother down and making him cry, and then we wrestled a little and that was that.

Oh yeah and one time a dude bit me. Never been in a fight though. Hope to keep it that way, I plan to be an old grey wizard one day.


----------



## Crungy (Apr 28, 2022)

Nothing wrong with being an old gray wizard.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 28, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I am the least tough person there is. I have literally never been in a real fight in my entire life. One time I punched a kid for punching my brother. Another time I broke a kid's super soaker for hosing my brother down and making him cry, and then we wrestled a little and that was that.
> 
> Oh yeah and one time a dude bit me. Never been in a fight though. Hope to keep it that way, I plan to be an old grey wizard one day.



Aside from being in some bus stop fights in 4th grade, the only time I’ve ever “had” to fight was when a friend’s crazy boyfriend came at me when I was ordering food at Subway; he clocked me in the head and I started laughing so hard at how fucking stupid the guy was that I couldn’t even do anything else. My friend jumped on him while I was trying to catch my breath from laughing and then I had to pull my friend off before things got worse.

I spent my childhood getting the shit kicked out of me by adults, if I lived through it then I’m not too afraid of someone taking a swing at me as a full grown adult. comfortable with my testosterone levels and the only person I’m afraid of pissing off or letting down is myself. 

And fuck yeah to old grey wizards; my hair turned almost entirely gray 3 years ago and I’m 39.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 28, 2022)

HAHA All you guys going grey in your late 30's have nothing on me and my dad, my dad was FULLY grey wizard at 26. I started growing grey hair around the same age, and now I'm just grey as FUCK at 30. I grew up with people asking if he was my grandad. My wife loves my grey though.

On the fighting note, only real fight I ever got in was when my ex girlfriend's stepdad asked her to sleep with him for money at a little gathering/party we were having when I went to grab more beer. She tells me this and I slammed open the door, he was in the shower and I just remember (I was quite drunk) pushing my hand into the bathroom door so fucking hard that my arm went right through the basically cardboard door and I just hear him say "what the fuck!" as he starts to get his shorts on, I'm ripping my arm out of the broken door and grab him by his neck and head. I pull him outside by his hair and pushed him into a hottub and held his head down, and all of a sudden my phone slips out and falls into the hottub next to his head. I'm like "awwwww fuck no, brand new phone" and I went to grab it, and he swings and hits me in my eye and hits my glasses off my face . At this point, dudes from next door at the bar run out and put me and him in choker holds and cops show up. My friends FUCKKKKKED his house up while we were fighting, tossed his dishes and shit on the floor, slammed his refrigerator on its face.

I show up the next day to try to find my glasses and he decides to walk out to me and my ex and starts saying "we'll always be family, he wont be here long, we'll always be family!" as she's holding me back from doing the same thing as last night.

Man it felt good to hold his head under water though. Honestly Idk what I was going to do if my phone never fell in, and to this day I don't know if I would have been in prison if it didn't.


----------



## damigu (Apr 28, 2022)

coregod said:


> honestly I think what’s really bugging me is how long good songs take to write and record. I just like playing and have some talent so it’s an option for me to pursue.



Playing music and writing music are two very different skills. People conflate the two all the time, but if you look at professional musicians you'll see that most don't write the music that they play.

If you get pleasure from playing guitar, but trying to write original music just annoys you, then just play music and don't worry about writing.

That said, there is very often some level of frustration/annoyance when writing original music. Or making any art, for that matter. It's part of the process.


----------



## Mitri (Apr 28, 2022)

As an inexperienced and self taught teenager, I spent many hours noticing how lacking I was in fundamental writing skills. I knew how to learn and train but I wasn't composing. After I learned how to play the hyper-shred version of wait and bleed while doing 540 switchkicks uphill to the corner store to buy food for my siblings, I realized that performance and compoaition don't mean anything unless I do all the aforementioned bits on one wheel, backwards, blind folded, uphill while smoking a cigarette and pan-handling for more food money like a confused busker. 

Now as an adult, I can see the only thing that matters is if people like who you are or what you're doing.

That said, I almost wrote an obscure song about the egregious mistake that was this threads first post. My would-be song had a title like: "Don't Ever Call Him A Cuck". The plan was to feature some of my death-grind riffs underneath guttural vocals featuring lyrics pulled from some of the more musical quotes from the response of Sir, Brolaire. I was even going to reveal one of my new favorite pedals...something about the basis of punchlines...





Fallout Bass Overdrive


by Dave Ellefson of Megadeth




www.khdkelectronics.com





...then I remembered that time Frasard commented about online dickheads the day after I posted a youtube comment suggesting that he and I collaborate on a project. Realizing that my input is neither wanted nor welcome put an end to that inspiration real quick. Ha. Oh well...

This thread was amusing though and the fact it was inspiring enough for me to even think of making music about it is no less than noteworthy.

So there ya go, I almost tried and now I'm gonna throw myself a party, by myself. Huzzah.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 28, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I have a pretty sweet video of me throwing a spinning back hook kick with my left leg I can PM you.



@coregod I can’t believe I didn’t tear a hammy doing this one. Ignore my wife yapping in the phone with her sister.


----------



## works0fheart (Apr 29, 2022)

coregod said:


> My posts generally aren't necessary but one and one fourth of the people in here are more accomplished people than me, laughing about 540 kick rants for minutes on end lol…this thread figuratively proves that some ppl want to be seen as musicians and not whatever it is I claim to be. I'm literally super butthurt and insecure and mad if someone can perform a sweep arpeggio lol…I'm pretty pathetic tbh and ppl like me are way worse than hobby guitar players aha I really wish I was anyone other than who I actually am, I don’t even try and instead just sit there being insecure doing 540 backpedals



Cool.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 29, 2022)

soyboys keeping it


----------



## Lan (Apr 30, 2022)

coregod shredding after throwing his sweet 540s


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Emperoff (May 1, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> HAHA All you guys going grey in your late 30's have nothing on me and my dad, my dad was FULLY grey wizard at 26. I started growing grey hair around the same age, and now I'm just grey as FUCK at 30. I grew up with people asking if he was my grandad. My wife loves my grey though.
> 
> On the fighting note, only real fight I ever got in was when my ex girlfriend's stepdad asked her to sleep with him for money at a little gathering/party we were having when I went to grab more beer. She tells me this and I slammed open the door, he was in the shower and I just remember (I was quite drunk) pushing my hand into the bathroom door so fucking hard that my arm went right through the basically cardboard door and I just hear him say "what the fuck!" as he starts to get his shorts on, I'm ripping my arm out of the broken door and grab him by his neck and head. I pull him outside by his hair and pushed him into a hottub and held his head down, and all of a sudden my phone slips out and falls into the hottub next to his head. I'm like "awwwww fuck no, brand new phone" and I went to grab it, and he swings and hits me in my eye and hits my glasses off my face . At this point, dudes from next door at the bar run out and put me and him in choker holds and cops show up. My friends FUCKKKKKED his house up while we were fighting, tossed his dishes and shit on the floor, slammed his refrigerator on its face.
> 
> ...



Sounds like neither you nor you dad did enough workout. Grey hair is definetely a beta sign.


----------



## coreysMonster (May 2, 2022)

Hey guys what's going on in this thr--


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 2, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Sounds like neither you nor you dad did enough workout. Grey hair is definetely a beta sign.



NO, WE’RE FUCKING DISTINGUISHED!


----------



## Rev2010 (May 4, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> NO, WE’RE FUCKING DISTINGUISHED!



Well, if you get into a fight with a buff angry midget you gotta be prepared.....


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 4, 2022)

Rev2010 said:


> Well, if you get into a fight with a buff angry midget you gotta be prepared.....


----------



## coregod (May 12, 2022)

Just finished with my 540s for the day, I might just stoop to the level of a snivelling maggot and twiddle with my little pansy string notes


----------



## works0fheart (May 12, 2022)

coregod said:


> Just finished with my 540s for the day and my ego is so fragile regarding my masculinity that I felt you all needed to know



That's cool, son.


----------



## brector (May 12, 2022)

coregod said:


> Just finished with my 540s for the day, I might just stoop to the level of a snivelling maggot and twiddle with my little pansy string notes


Yet here you are...


----------



## CanserDYI (May 12, 2022)

Jesus christ this thread is still alive??


----------



## jaxadam (May 12, 2022)

coregod said:


> Just finished with my 40 ozs for the day, I might just stoop to the level of a snivelling maggot and twiddle with my little pansy string notes



FTFY


----------



## bostjan (May 12, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> FTFY


Wait, are you saying that 540s are not the same thing as 5 40s?


----------



## jaxadam (May 12, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Wait, are you saying that 540s are not the same thing as 5 40s?



:fistbump:


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 12, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Wait, are you saying that 540s are not the same thing as 5 40s?



edward 5 40 hands


----------

